# Seguimento Marítimo 2010 (Praias, Temperatura água, ondulação, vento, etc)



## Vince (1 Jan 2010 às 11:50)

Tópico de 2010 para seguimento de informação marítima e costeira, praias,  temperatura da água, ondulação, vento, etc, bem como para acompanhar outras notícias que sejam importantes neste tema como por exemplo a limpeza/poluição, interdições, segurança, etc.

*Link's úteis:*

*Temperatura da água*
 IM - Informação Costeira
 IM - Modelo Estado do Mar (MAR3G) - Previsão Temperatura 
 Modelo MOHID
 Modelo OOF-CESAM
 NOAA AVHRR Europe Sea Surface Temperature
 Instituto Hidrográfico (Temperatura Bóias)
 CLIMAAT Temperatura Bóias Açores
 CLIMAAT Temperatura Bóias Madeira
 Meteogalicia - Temperatura da água do Atlântico - Meteosat 9
 Meteogalicia (Temperatura Bóias Galiza)
 Temperatura del agua del mar AEMET
 AEMET Predicción Playas (Espanha)

*Ondulação e Marés*
 IM - Modelo Estado do Mar (MAR3G) - Previsão Ondulação 
 Instituto Hidrográfico (Bóias, ondulação, marés, etc)
 NOAA Wave Watch III
 WindGuru
 Storm Surf - Wave Model - North Atlantic Sea Height (em pés)

*Segurança, Qualidade, etc*
 Qualificação de Águas Balneares 2008 (Resultados de análises por praia)
 SNIRH - Zonas Balneares
 Associação Bandeira Azul
 Associação Bandeira Azul - Lista Praias 2009  (Anúncio a 8 de Maio de 2009)
 Instituto de Socorros a Náufragos (Vigilância, segurança, riscos)

*Surf*
 Offshore
 Suftotal
 WindGuru

*Webcams*
 BeachCam (várias webcams)
 Praia da Salema Algarve
 Sagres
 Lagos
 Peniche
 Cascais


----------



## Vince (3 Jan 2010 às 11:39)

*
Toneladas de polvos mortos deram à costa em Valadares*



> Toneladas de polvos mortos deram à costa em Vila Nova de Gaia, entre as praias de Valadares e Canide-Sul. As razões para tal mortandade ainda não estão claras: a Câmara diz que tudo aponta para fenómeno natural; a Polícia fala em forte descarga poluente.
> 
> José Nogueira vive há 55 anos junto à praia de Valadares. Garante que já viu "muita coisa", "muita poluição colorida, muita espuma esquisita", mas nunca se deparou com uma situação como a de ontem. "Até dói ver tantos polvos a serem atirados para a areia pela força do mar. Tem de ser coisa forte para matá-los desta forma", afirmou, ontem, ao JN.
> 
> ...








*Mistério em Gaia
Polvos e pé humano dão à costa*









> Não há explicação para o aparecimento de milhares de polvos na costa de Gaia. Nem para o pé humano ali encontrado.
> 
> As equipas de Protecção Civil da Câmara Municipal de Gaia e a Polícia Marítima foram alertadas ontem de manhã para o aparecimento de milhares de polvos mortos que deram à costa numa extensão de cinco quilómetros, entre as freguesias de Canidelo e Valadares. Quando procediam à recolha dos cerca de quinhentos quilos de moluscos, as autoridades descobriram um pé humano, ainda dentro de uma bota.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Jan 2010 às 15:46)

*Forte ondulação desaloja seis pessoas na Cruz Quebrada*

A ondulação forte que se fez sentir na madrugada de hoje na foz do Tejo desalojou seis pessoas na praia da Cruz Quebrada, Oeiras, tendo destruído as habitações precárias onde viviam.

«Hoje à noite houve uma grande tempestade e a forte ondulação destruiu as barracas de seis pessoas da praia da Cruz Quebrada. A sorte foi que estas pessoas já tinham sido realojadas de emergência pela Junta de Freguesia e hoje já não estava lá ninguém. Senão tinha sido uma catástrofe», contou à agência Lusa o presidente da Junta de Freguesia da Cruz Quebrada e Dafundo, Paulo Freitas do Amaral.

Três das pessoas desalojadas, de 50, 60 e 80 anos, passaram a noite num lar da rede de segurança social do concelho. Os restantes estão a viver em casa de familiares.

No entanto, o autarca afirma que é necessária uma «solução urgente» e um «realojamento definitivo», apelando à Administração do Porto de Lisboa (APL), à REFER [dado que as habitações clandestinas foram construídas junto à Linha férrea de Cascais] e à Câmara uma «acção conjunta» para a solução destas seis pessoas.

DD


----------



## nimboestrato (14 Jan 2010 às 00:11)

Em dia de serenata à chuva, perdido por cem ,ganho de mil:
Ou seja :
Já que estou todo encharcado no corpo pela água que cai dos céus ,






[/URL][/IMG]
( foto tirada hoje à tarde, na praia de V.Conde)

embora lá ver como está a água cá da Terra...
E estava soberba...
Não tanto para o corpo, mais prá  "vistinha" ...


----------



## Brunomc (14 Jan 2010 às 21:56)

> *Gaia: Polvos morreram com excesso de água doce - análises*
> 
> 14 de Janeiro de 2010, 18:10
> 
> ...



*Fonte : * http://noticias.sapo.pt/lusa/artigo/10548101.html


----------



## nimboestrato (17 Jan 2010 às 17:43)

Domingo de forte ondulação na Praia de Sampaio (norte de Angeiras):






[/URL][/IMG]

Na ausência do sol, para grandes males , grandes remédios






[/URL][/IMG]

Se não há sol, haja ao menos a  beleza desta rebentação ,
desta energia incontável ainda por nós totalmente desperdiçada...


----------



## AnDré (17 Jan 2010 às 20:25)

Não sei o que se passa com as praias de Gaia, mas depois dos polvos mortos, do pé humano e dos fémures, eis que hoje, deu à costa um golfinho morto.



> *Golfinho dá à costa em Gaia*
> 
> 
> Um golfinho morto, com aproximadamente 1,5 metros, deu hoje, domingo, à costa na praia de Francemar, freguesia de Gulpilhares.
> ...


----------



## irpsit (17 Jan 2010 às 20:54)

Muito bizarro...

Provavelmente um navio de pesca de polvos naufragou, um dos ocupantes, ficou com as pernas dilaceradas. O golfinho seria mera coincidência. Só falta a cabeça e os braços...



AnDré disse:


> Não sei o que se passa com as praias de Gaia, mas depois dos polvos mortos, do pé humano e dos fémures, eis que hoje, deu à costa um golfinho morto.


----------



## Veterano (17 Jan 2010 às 21:06)

irpsit disse:


> Só falta a cabeça e os braços...



  Da forma que se têm verificado estes aparecimentos, será apenas uma questão de tempo.


----------



## PedroAfonso (22 Fev 2010 às 16:20)

A situação na zona da Praia do Sol na Costa da Caparica não é muito animadora. Esta tarde:






O mar já "comeu" uns bons metros de areal em toda a Costa da Caparica, mas na zona da foto o caso está mais grave.


----------



## Jorge_scp (22 Fev 2010 às 19:44)

PedroAfonso disse:


> A situação na zona da Praia do Sol na Costa da Caparica não é muito animadora.
> 
> O mar já "comeu" uns bons metros de areal em toda a Costa da Caparica, mas na zona da foto o caso está mais grave.



Está mais que visto que colocar areia nas praias não é solução, o mar torna a levá-la mais cedo ou mais tarde... assim terão que estar eternamente a por areia.


----------



## ecobcg (3 Mar 2010 às 23:01)

> *Temporal no mar ameaçou restaurantes e lojas na Marina de Portimão*
> Temporal no mar ameaçou a Marina de Portimão
> A força do temporal do mar, o vento forte rodando entre sul e sudoeste e a maré cheia, quase taparam, esta tarde, os molhes de Portimão e Ferragudo e ameaçaram restaurantes e lojas na Marina de Portimão.
> 
> ...


http://www.barlavento.online.pt/index.php/noticia?id=40224


----------



## ecobcg (4 Mar 2010 às 16:25)

Ontem, a situação de maré cheia e bem grande, associada a ondulação forte, colocou muitas zonas aqui do litoral algarvio em perigo.
Ficam aqui as fotos da praia de Vale de Olival (perto de Armação de Pêra), aqui do concelho de Lagoa, e da situação de muito perigo em que os 2 restaurantes estiveram submetidos:

Praia de Vale de Olival e de Armação de Pêra "desaparecidas". Entre a arriba e a linha de rebentação costuma haver uma boa extensão de areia!




Com a maré vazia:




Com a maré cheia:


----------



## Jorge_scp (4 Mar 2010 às 19:23)

Parece que este Verão ainda vai ser mais difícil caberem todos os turistas nas praias do Algarve...


----------



## PedroAfonso (4 Mar 2010 às 19:52)

ecobcg disse:


> Ontem, a situação de maré cheia e bem grande, associada a ondulação forte, colocou muitas zonas aqui do litoral algarvio em perigo.
> Ficam aqui as fotos da praia de Vale de Olival (perto de Armação de Pêra), aqui do concelho de Lagoa, e da situação de muito perigo em que os 2 restaurantes estiveram submetidos:



Fotos muito assustadoras. Costumo passar férias em Armação de Pêra e recordo-me perfeitamente de haver uma grande extensão de areia entre o restaurante do Vale de Olival e o mar. Aqui, simplesmente desapareceu todo e qualquer areal.

Costumo ir mais para a praia junto ao Hotel, aí nem quero imaginar. Vamos lá ver se há praia por altura do Verão.


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Mar 2010 às 20:25)

Nova Barra da Ilha da Fuzeta no dia 2 de Março


E tudo o mar leva.


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Mar 2010 às 20:31)

Não entendo porque é que de repente o mar decidiu destruir toda a zona costeira do Algarve 

Tudo bem, em 70% dos casos é erros no ordenamento do território, e anos de más políticas, mas dá impressão que de repente água subiu muito além daquilo que tem subido nos últimos anos.


----------



## ecobcg (4 Mar 2010 às 23:35)

Mário Barros disse:


> Não entendo porque é que de repente o mar decidiu destruir toda a zona costeira do Algarve
> 
> Tudo bem, em 70% dos casos é erros no ordenamento do território, e anos de más políticas, mas dá impressão que de repente água subiu muito além daquilo que tem subido nos últimos anos.



Subiu muito acima mesmo!! Todos os anos há marés vivas, mas nunca tinha visto o mar subir tanto como este ano!


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Mar 2010 às 23:48)

ecobcg disse:


> Subiu muito acima mesmo!! Todos os anos há marés vivas, mas nunca tinha visto o mar subir tanto como este ano!



Desde de Fevereiro de 2008 que o mar tem vindo a avançar lentamente, em Fevereiro de 2008 começou as casas a caírem na Ilha da Fuzeta, o ano passado devido a um ano anormal em termos de precipitação e de mau tempo no algarve, foi poupado mais, mas tivemos o caso da derrocada da falésia em Albufeira que provocou até mortos, em pleno Verão, no Verão passado fui à praia em Agosto quando estava marés vivas e ondulação de sueste, e quase não havia praia, uns meros 50 cms de praia depois eram as dunas, este ano devido ao Inverno intenso que tivemos, vimos que a costa algarvia é muito vulnerável a esta ondulação e a estas marés vivas. Ainda hoje, um especialista em gestão costeira da UALG afirmou o que o mar levou já não trás de volta, e mesmo que traga sem uma intervenção profunda na costa algarvia, para o ano pode ser ainda pior. O avanço do mar nestes dois últimos anos, tem sido notório. Para amanhã prevêm uma ondulação de sudoeste misturada com sueste até 3.5 metros, mais estragos vai causar, nos sítios onde tem acontecido.


----------



## nimboestrato (5 Mar 2010 às 02:47)

Passei 15 dias  todos os anos ,desde 1987 até 1995,no mês de Agosto,
férias na Fuzeta.Já lá fui algumas vezes depois.
E vendo as imagens nem acredito.
Sei por onde o mar avançou. derrubou.ultrapassou.( mais ou menos)
Isto já tinha acontecido assim , outrora?
No meu tempo  ( no tempo em que por lá passava 15 maravilhosos dias de férias), as gentes locais nunca tal houveram referido tal  avanço de uma maré assim.
Isto é coisa dos tempos modernos,ou perdoem-me a ignorância
e já terá ocorrido , noutros tempos  relatados?


----------



## PedroAfonso (5 Mar 2010 às 14:33)

Oh Ecobcg agora lembrei-me de uma questão: Armação de Pêra pertence ao concelho de Silves, mas Vale do Olival, mesmo ao lado da vila já pertence a Lagoa?


----------



## ecobcg (5 Mar 2010 às 15:08)

PedroAfonso disse:


> Oh Ecobcg agora lembrei-me de uma questão: Armação de Pêra pertence ao concelho de Silves, mas Vale do Olival, mesmo ao lado da vila já pertence a Lagoa?



Sim, pertence. A divisão entre os dois concelhos é feita pela linha de água que desagua na praia:




A praia de Vale de Olival, está no lado de Lagoa. Se bem que há muitas pessoas que também chamam de Vale de Olival à parte da praia que já está no lado de Silves e que tem aquele restaurante maior (na foto), pois não há um limite físico entre as duas. De forma rigorosa, essa já será a praia de Armação de Pêra, e que continua depois por toda a extensão em direcção a Nascente.


----------



## CMPunk (5 Mar 2010 às 15:32)

Uma coisa vos Digo, a Praia de Faro nem parece a mesma.
Tenho ido lá todos meses ver como está as coisas, devido ao mau tempo e a ondulação que este ano não dá tréguas, aquilo é incrível, tenho a certeza que falta ali mais de 50% da areia em toda a extensão da praia, e devido a falta de areia quando a ondulação é forte e na preia-mar a agua avança muito e chega á estrada, a sorte é que o mar já trouxe alguma areia de volta para a estrada, mas falta muita areia mesmo que já foi levado, digo-vos mesmo que a forte ondulação continuar agora em Março e Abril a praia de Faro nunca mais será a mesma. Também é de referir que já vi alguns estragos em alguns Quiosques e bares, quem conhece o Havana pode reparar que o bar ficou cheio de areia. Veremos se as coisas irão acalmar, mas duvido um pouco. Como já alguns experientes na meteorologia ainda pode vir mais depressões devido ao AA estar fraco a afastado, veremos. Não é nada bom ver a Praia de Faro em mau estado, todos anos recebe muitas pessoas e turistas. Veremos como vai ser os próximos tempos.


----------



## irpsit (5 Mar 2010 às 15:47)

São imagens e vídeos absolutamente chocantes.
Eu conheço bem as praias do Algarve da minha infância e especialmente a da Fuseta.

Nem dá para acreditar....
A ilha está literalmente a desaparecer debaixo das águas...

Tu estavas rodeado de água!!



algarvio1980 disse:


> Nova Barra da Ilha da Fuzeta no dia 2 de Março
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LmBhM2CSB9Q
> 
> E tudo o mar leva.


----------



## João Soares (5 Mar 2010 às 16:01)

A Ilha da Fuzeta não deveria ter nenhuma infra-estrutura, neste caso, habitações!
São ilhas de barreira, que não serve para ocupação habitacional, mas sim para proteger a costa!
Estas ilhas têm forte dinamismo, isto é, está sempre em acção. Podem desaparecer se o mar não repor a areia como não acontecer e a ilha aumentar, neste caso, o mar não está a repor a areia, logo a ilha corre mesmo o risco de desaparecer! Mas se desaparecer, é algo natural, a única acção humana é mesmo a sua ocupação na ilha!

A única coisa a fazer é abandonar a ilha, que nunca devia ser ocupada e pronto!
O Algarve cresceu de uma forma brutal, e com uma má organização.
Agora colhem o que semearam!


----------



## luicchi (5 Mar 2010 às 16:07)

Na realidade é impressionante... parece-me que este ano já não vou á ilha ...sinto pena, mesmo muita pena pois aquilo até era pacato...é a Natureza a fazer mais uma das suas.O mar dá o mar tira!


----------



## belem (9 Mar 2010 às 14:11)

João Soares disse:


> A Ilha da Fuzeta não deveria ter nenhuma infra-estrutura, neste caso, habitações!
> São ilhas de barreira, que não serve para ocupação habitacional, mas sim para proteger a costa!
> Estas ilhas têm forte dinamismo, isto é, está sempre em acção. Podem desaparecer se o mar não repor a areia como não acontecer e a ilha aumentar, neste caso, o mar não está a repor a areia, logo a ilha corre mesmo o risco de desaparecer! Mas se desaparecer, é algo natural, a única acção humana é mesmo a sua ocupação na ilha!
> 
> ...




Tens toda a razão.


----------



## Levante (9 Mar 2010 às 15:47)

Vi o video da Ilha da Fuzeta e fiquei de facto impressionado. Não foi um "simples" galgamento, situação frequente em anos de temporal, nas zonas mais baixas e próximas das barras. Até no verão quando se aliam marés vivas a levante presenciei galgamentos, na ponta leste da Culatra por exemplo. O que começou por um galgamento rapidamente, pela sucessão de fortes temporais que fustigaram a costa algarvia, se transformou na destruição completa daquela zona do cordão dunar da ilha, por sinal a zona com mais infra-estruturas. Ora, quem conhece a Ria Formosa e quem já consultou alguma literatura e cartografia antiga, sabe perfeitamente que este é um sistema em constante dinâmica, com galgamentos, abertura de novas barras e deslocamento das actuais, isto desde que há registos. Fora da época de temporal, a tendência é no sentido de reposição de areias, tudo isto faz parte do frágil equilíbrio deste sistema. Prova disto é a barra de Olhão-Armona. Lembro-me perfeitamente dos levantes fortes de verão entrarem pela barra ria adentro até às marismas, tal era a largura e profundidade da barra. Hoje em dia, o canal navegável é quase inexistente na baixa-mar, a barra está completamente açoreada (para delirio dos amantes de verdadeiras ilhotas desertas e bancos de areia com água azul turquesa) e os levantes de verão quase não se sentem no interior da ria. Lá está, tira dum sítio, põe noutro. Frágil equílibrio.
Não obstante serem imagens impressionantes e dramáticas, esta subida enfurecida do mar que levou tudo à frente não deve ser inédita. Não é fácil aceder a registos históricos da zona, mas analisando a cartografia existente torna-se indutivo de que estes anos de fortes temporais alteram a "geografia" da ria. Ou seja, não é um fenómeno inédito. Contudo, não deixa de ser excepcional porque nem eu, nem pessoas mais velhas, se recordam de tamanha destruição.

A par dos noticiados estragos na Ilha da Fuzeta, a destruição também se fez sentir na Ilha do Farol (embora em muito menor escala) e proporcionou momentos e imagens tristes para quem lá passa bastante tempo.

Ao passo que a Ilha da Fuzeta (assim como a península do Ancão, onde se encontra a Praia de Faro) é um estreito cordão dunar (aproximadamente 50 metros, ou menos, no seu local mais estreito, onde estão construídas as casas), com infraestruturas na primeira linha de dunas (incrível), a Ilha do Farol é um extenso e largo cordão dunar, protegido por um molhe com cerca de 1km e com um paredão (que lhe dá continuidade) ao longo da praia poente. Não existem habitações na vertente oceânica construídas na primeira linha de dunas, as únicas construções resumem-se a 2 bares de praia, que ainda assim se encontram bem no cimo do paredão (que julgo ter cerca de 2,5-3m de altura).




vista para sul do cimo do Farol do Cabo de Santa Maria, com o referido paredão da praia poente e o bar de praia em foco. veja-se a altura das águas pelas 3 pessoas junto à vedação




vista para SE do paredão




vista para N do Farol, a cerca de 60-80m da linha de costa




bar da praia, um local ímpar em toda a costa portuguesa pela sua fantástica localização à beira de um mar azul turquesa grande parte do ano

A praia simplesmente deixou de existir, o mar venceu o "inatingível paredão", destruíu o bar da praia, submergiu passadeira e área de dunas entre o paredão e o próprio farol e chegou junto às primeiras casas da vertente oceânica, não provocando porém estragos por serem bastante afastadas e por terem uma construção muito mais sólida que as casas de madeira da Ilha da Fuzeta.
O meu pesar aos proprietários do bar de praia, que refira-se encontra-se perfeitamente legal. Esta situação na Ilha do Farol é inédita, e dá que pensar nas medidas a serem tomadas. Um reforço do molhe e paredão adjacente parece mandatório. Infelizmente, não vi nada disto noticiado (penso que pela ausência de destruição de casas particulares), e duvido que alguma coisa seja feita.


----------



## Jota 21 (16 Mar 2010 às 16:59)

Incrível o que vejo aqui no post de Levante. Já vi aquela praia com mais areia, com menos areia mas o que se vê nas fotos é chocante. Aquela muralha de pedras foi lá posta há muitos anos, cerca de 35, e não tenho conhecimento de que alguma vez tenha sido transposta prelo mar.
 Esperemos que o que o mar levou, devolva nos próximos meses. Normalmente é isso que acontece por ali, mas hoje em dia já não digo nada... 
 Quanto ao bar espero que o reconstruam, faz falta para animar as noites de Verão


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Mar 2010 às 23:43)

> *Praia de Faro: Ambiente quer demolir casas costeiras *
> 
> O Ministério do Ambiente quer demolir todas as habitações da Praia de Faro que se encontram no lado do mar. Autarquia já foi informada, mas moradores ainda não tomaram conhecimento da nova decisão.
> A notícia avançada pela rádio TSF dá conta da intenção do Ministério do Ambiente demolir 400 casas na Praia de Faro, incluído todas as habitações construídas no lado do mar.
> ...



Duvido que isto venha a concretizar-se. 400 casas é muita casa vir abaixo, se os pescadores não querem sair de lá, quanto mais aqueles que têm lá a sua casinha de férias, depois onde vão passar as suas férias. Nada vai abaixo e tudo vai continuar na mesma.


----------



## AnDré (24 Mar 2010 às 12:23)

> *Cem milhões contra a erosão costeira*
> 10h33m
> 
> Depois de um Inverno "especialmente agressivo", o Governo vai investir cem milhões de euros no combate à erosão costeira e na requalificação das zonas afectadas.
> ...






> *Autarcas do Oeste aguardam intervenções nas arribas*
> 10h57m
> 
> A instabilidade das arribas na costa Oeste de Lisboa, agravada pelo Inverno rigoroso, está a preocupar os autarcas da região, que já identificaram pontos críticos e aguardam intervenções do Estado.
> ...


Fonte: Jornal de Noticias


----------



## AnDré (11 Abr 2010 às 15:14)

Praia do Guincho.
Em directo.


----------



## AndréFrade (11 Abr 2010 às 15:16)

AnDré disse:


> Praia do Guincho.
> Em directo.



Estão lá pessoas a apanhar o dia de sol, maravilhoso...
Amanhã já é diferente


----------



## meteo (11 Abr 2010 às 20:42)

andres disse:


> Estão lá pessoas a apanhar o dia de sol, maravilhoso...
> Amanhã já é diferente



Estive lá e teve fantástico. Um dia de praia excelente,com vento muito fraco e calor quanto baste. Até o mar esteve calmo...


----------



## serges (15 Abr 2010 às 10:14)

Bolas que o sol é de pouca dura!!!

Eu que vou ter férias para a semana pimba toma lá!!!

Previsões de melhor no meteo não aparece tal???


----------



## AnDré (26 Abr 2010 às 01:16)

Seguimento Sul - Abril 2010:


algarvio1980 disse:


> frederico disse:
> 
> 
> > Tornado, como anda a temperatura da água do mar aí pela tua zona?
> ...





Estava agora a olhar para os valores das bóias do instituto hidrográfico, e em comparação com o mesmo dia do ano passado, este ano a água da costa está bem mais quente.

Se não vejamos:

A água do mar em Leixões está com cerca de 18ºC, mais 3/4ºC que o ano passado.





Sines com cerca de 18/19ºC, mais 3ºC que o ano passado.






Faro com cerca de 19ºC, mais 2/3ºC que no ano passado.





Provavelmente o grande responsável por isso, é o vento que tem predominado de Sudoeste, impedindo que as correntes frias de norte cheguem à nossa costa.


----------



## Vince (26 Abr 2010 às 14:06)

Impressionante o estado do Atlântico


----------



## mr. phillip (26 Abr 2010 às 21:07)

Vince disse:


> Impressionante o estado do Atlântico



Com benefício imediato para os veraneantes antecipados como eu...
Água bem agradável hoje pelas praias da Caparica...


----------



## AndréFrade (1 Mai 2010 às 15:43)

Na praia da Costa da Caparica há bastante vento e alguma ondulação.
Uma sensação desagradável


----------



## AnDré (6 Mai 2010 às 20:50)

> *240 praias vão hastear a Bandeira Azul, mais de metade da zona costeira contemplada*
> 06 | 05 | 2010   14.36H
> 
> Catorze novas praias foram hoje contempladas com a Bandeira Azul, que abrange este ano 240 zonas balneares em todo o país e corresponde a mais de metade das praias oficialmente classificadas.
> ...


Fonte: Destak


----------



## Vince (22 Mai 2010 às 21:25)

Dia trágico hoje nas praias



> *Duas pessoas morreram hoje, sábado, e uma continua desaparecida na  Costa de Caparica.*
> 
> Os corpos de um homem de 34 anos e de uma criança de 11 foram recuperados. Está a ser procurado um jovem de 16 anos que desapareceu após a hora de almoço.
> 
> ...


http://www.destakes.com/redir/74609e2a7da251464561f10a84444c99


----------



## ecobcg (26 Mai 2010 às 15:34)

Continuam os problemas com as arribas. Após um Inverno rigoroso e com muita precipitação, poderão haver locais que sofreram uma maior erosão (por escorrência de águas pluviais) que o normal, devido a essa mesma precipitação. E agora que chegam as temperaturas mais elevadas, as arribas (os materiais que as constituem) tenderão a perder a humidade acumulada no Inverno, tornando-se mais secas e, se calhar, com maior probabilidade de desintegração. Uma situação a acompanhar.



> *Criança ligeiramente ferida após derrocada na Praia do Vau *
> 
> Uma derrocada na Praia do Vau provocou hoje ferimentos ligeiros a uma criança que se encontrava naquela zona costeira do concelho de Portimão. A zona já está isolada e, segundo a Polícia Marítima, não há mais vítimas (em actualização)
> 
> ...



in SOL 



> *Criança irlandesa atingida sem gravidade por queda de falésia na Praia do Vau* *(atualizada c/ fotos) *
> 
> Um menino de 4 anos, de nacionalidade irlandesa, sofreu esta manhã escoriações ligeiras nos braços e pernas, ao ser atingido pela queda de parte de uma falésia na Praia do Vau (Portimão), disse fonte do INEM ao barlavento.online.
> 
> ...



in Barlavento


----------



## frederico (23 Jun 2010 às 04:06)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Junho 2010*

O INM indica a temperatura da bóia de Faro, que tem andado em torno dos 18ºC, valor um pouco baixo para a época, pois noutros anos nesta altura já está acima dos 20ºC. Se a bóia de Faro fica a 18ºC, na praia de Faro a temperatura andará perto dos 19ºC, e nas praias depois de Tavira estará em torno dos 20ºC. Para termos a bóia de Faro acima dos 22ºC e a praia da Manta Rota com água acima dos 24ºC seriam necessários vários dias seguidos de levante. Talvez lá para Julho...


----------



## AnDré (23 Jun 2010 às 11:52)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Junho 2010*



frederico disse:


> O INM indica a temperatura da bóia de Faro, que tem andado em torno dos 18ºC, valor um pouco baixo para a época, pois noutros anos nesta altura já está acima dos 20ºC. Se a bóia de Faro fica a 18ºC, na praia de Faro a temperatura andará perto dos 19ºC, e nas praias depois de Tavira estará em torno dos 20ºC. Para termos a bóia de Faro acima dos 22ºC e a praia da Manta Rota com água acima dos 24ºC seriam necessários vários dias seguidos de levante. Talvez lá para Julho...








No sotavento, e segundo os dados do MOHID, a água parece estar mais quente que na região de Faro.
Gelada anda a água em toda a costa ocidental.

Tantos dias seguidos de nortada fizeram com que a temperatura da água na região oeste baixasse para a casa dos 15ºC.

Ontem, por exemplo, em Oeiras, a água estava tão gelada que se contavam as pessoas que estavam na água. Enquanto que a areia estava repleta de gente. Isto apesar da bandeira verde e do mar tranquilo.

Temperatura na bóia de Leixões e Faro nos últimos 30 dias:


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Jun 2010 às 12:21)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Junho 2010*



frederico disse:


> O INM indica a temperatura da bóia de Faro, que tem andado em torno dos 18ºC, valor um pouco baixo para a época, pois noutros anos nesta altura já está acima dos 20ºC. Se a bóia de Faro fica a 18ºC, na praia de Faro a temperatura andará perto dos 19ºC, e nas praias depois de Tavira estará em torno dos 20ºC. Para termos a bóia de Faro acima dos 22ºC e a praia da Manta Rota com água acima dos 24ºC seriam necessários vários dias seguidos de levante. Talvez lá para Julho...



Está dentro dos valores, o ano passado, por esta altura estava nos 18ºC, só a partir do mês de Julho, é que subiu a temperatura, não é assim, tão anormal estar nos 18ºC em Junho. Ontem, a bóia já atingiu os 20.6ºC, será que está assim tão anormal, anormal será se estes 18ºC tiverem em meados de Julho e Agosto, isso sim é anormal, mas também já aconteceu no passado.






Anormal, foi a temperatura da água ter chegado aos 27ºC o ano passado, isso sim é anormal, porque desde que há registos só o ano passado atingiu esse valor.


----------



## stormy (23 Jun 2010 às 14:12)

Calma que o pico das SST é só no trimestre ago-out, no litoral oeste, e jul-set, no sul...desconfio que este ano as temperaturas deverão ser bastante altinhas, em todo o golfo de cadiz


----------



## AnDré (30 Jun 2010 às 00:04)

Dia fantástico de praia no Estoril/Cascais.
A água é que continua fria...

Estoril esta manhã, com a maré totalmente vazia.








À tarde e já com a maré cheia, as bandeiras verdes, a ausência de vento e o sol tórrido, convidavam a mergulhos. (Cascais)


----------



## David sf (3 Jul 2010 às 11:03)

Amanhã à tarde, previsão de água a 30ºC no sotavento algarvio. (www.eltiempo.es, não sei qual é o modelo utilizado).


----------



## AnDré (3 Jul 2010 às 12:09)

David sf disse:


> Amanhã à tarde, previsão de água a 30ºC no sotavento algarvio. (www.eltiempo.es, não sei qual é o modelo utilizado).



Não me parece um modelo razoável. Pelo menos para a costa ocidental.
28ºC (cor de rosa), nas praias da Linha, Costa de Caparica e Setúbal/Sines é completamente surreal. 

Acho que para previsão da temperatura da água do mar, o MOHID é bastante mais razoável.

Previsão para amanhã à tarde:


----------



## homem do mar (3 Jul 2010 às 18:06)

segundo o aemaet a temperatura da agua para a zona de monte gordo , isla canela é de 26ºgraus que é uma temperatura bem mais real do que 30º que pareceme que talvez la chegue em agosto.
espero bem se seja quando eu la estiver


----------



## homem do mar (3 Jul 2010 às 18:09)

15º graus agua fria se fossem tomar banho ao agrual ate diziam que a costa norte parecia as caraibas


----------



## João Soares (3 Jul 2010 às 19:03)

> *Baleia encontrada morta na praia*
> 
> 
> Uma baleia com cerca de seis metros de comprimento foi encontrada, hoje, sábado, já sem vida no areal da Praia de Odeceixe, no concelho de Aljezur.
> ...



In JN


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (3 Jul 2010 às 19:08)

V.R.S.A.

Belo dia de praia que apanhei depois da dissipação da linha de instabilidade que se aproximava...

MAR: 0.5m nos sets Flat, 24/25ºC de temp.

Muito calor mesmo e a agua um caldo!


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Jul 2010 às 20:52)

A bóia de Faro, já atingiu hoje os 24.1ºC, um verdadeiro caldo, em comparação com o ano passado mais 4ºC a 5ºC.


----------



## Vince (3 Jul 2010 às 22:17)

Esse modelo parece ser mesmo bastante bom André, e é tuga (e não uma simples implementação local de outros).
Quanto ao Algarve, quem escolheu esta primeira quinzena para férias (sempre traiçoeira) parece que escolheu em grande.


----------



## AnDré (5 Jul 2010 às 00:34)

Neste domingo a água já estava bem mais quente na Costa de Caparica. Diria eu a uns 18ºC.
E que bem que sabia essa temperatura, quando cá fora a temperatura estava acima dos 35ºC, a areia escaldava. Isto apesar do vento moderado, que acabava por se tornar desagradável. Em poucos minutos, qualquer pessoa que saísse da água, estava seca e cheia de vontade de se voltar a molhar.

Uma fotografia da praia da Riviera às 17h40 (a cerca de 1km a norte da EMA da P.Rainha). 







Temperatura e vento na praia da Rainha:


----------



## mr. phillip (5 Jul 2010 às 18:34)

Pela Caparica, nota para o vento intenso que se fez sentir durante a tarde...
Pelas 16h, quando cheguei, o vento soprava de um quadrante menos comum, SW...
Pouco depois, voltou para a normalidade com o NW a predominar, com intensidade moderada a forte...
A temperatura pelas 16h era de cerca de 33ºC, de acordo com o termómetro do carro...


----------



## frederico (7 Jul 2010 às 14:52)

Atenção à bóia de Faro, que segue com 24.9ºC neste momento. 

Tornado, como está aí por VRSA? Já deve estar acima dos 26ºC, digo eu...

Atenção, que nestes últimos dias a diferença de temperatura entre a bóia de Leixões e a bóia de Faro chegou a estar perto dos 10ºC (~14.5ºC para ~24ºC), o que em termos de sensação térmica para o nosso corpo é um valor elevadíssimo!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (7 Jul 2010 às 16:12)

frederico disse:


> Atenção à bóia de Faro, que segue com 24.9ºC neste momento.
> 
> Tornado, como está aí por VRSA? Já deve estar acima dos 26ºC, digo eu...
> 
> Atenção, que nestes últimos dias a diferença de temperatura entre a bóia de Leixões e a bóia de Faro chegou a estar perto dos 10ºC (~14.5ºC para ~24ºC), o que em termos de sensação térmica para o nosso corpo é um valor elevadíssimo!



Boas, 

Pelo os que os meus clientes tem reportado da praia é que está afixado a temp_agua nos paineis informativos da praia, a temp_14h de 27ºC ...

Pelo menos é que lá está segundo o que relatam!


----------



## frederico (7 Jul 2010 às 18:25)

Bóia de Faro marca *25.5ºC*. Estamos em Julho. O mês com água mais quente costuma ser Agosto, seguido de Setembro. Parece-me que o Stormy tem razão e este ano teremos água bem quente no Golfo de Cádiz 

Tornado, este ano ainda chegas aos 28ºC! Mais quente ainda que em muitos locais do Mediterrâneo!

EDIT: Aemet põe 27ºC para Isla Canela, temperatura que na minha opinião pode ser usada também para as Praias de Monte Gordo e VRSA.


----------



## homem do mar (7 Jul 2010 às 18:32)

espero bem que quando eu estiver no Algarve a agua também esteja a essa temperatura pelo menos apartir da 2º semana de agosto  25.5º é um autentico caldinho e 27 entao nem se fala


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (12 Jul 2010 às 11:33)

A Temp do mar (Sotavento - Baia de Monte Gordo) continua a resistir á nortada e assim deverá manter-se ...

25Cº/26ºC


----------



## Brunomc (12 Jul 2010 às 12:36)

> A Temp do mar (Sotavento - Baia de Monte Gordo) continua a resistir á nortada e assim deverá manter-se ...
> 
> 25Cº/26ºC



Tornado em que site posso consultar esse mapa ??


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (12 Jul 2010 às 12:50)

Brunomc disse:


> Tornado em que site posso consultar esse mapa ??



http://www.mohid.com/operational/maps_portugal.asp?go=1#picture


----------



## Brunomc (12 Jul 2010 às 17:58)

> http://www.mohid.com/operational/map...p?go=1#picture



obrigado


----------



## João Soares (13 Jul 2010 às 17:58)

> *Derrocada de arriba na praia do Vau*
> 
> 
> Registou-se hoje, terça-feira, uma pequena derrocada numa zona da praia do Vau mais isolada, não vigiada e sem apoio balnear, que está sinalizada como perigosa. Não há feridos.
> ...



In JN

Mais uma derrocada, mas desta vez sem feridos.


----------



## nimboestrato (15 Jul 2010 às 14:29)

Esta informação vem já um pouco atrasada mas ainda assim acho que será oportuna.
Por relato de familiares que se encontravam ontem na praia de Leça, uma onda bem maior que a ondulação vigente, por volta das 17,20 h varreu literalmente todo o pessoal que se encontrava mais perto da linha de água. Assim , houve muita gente que perdeu telemoveis, carteiras, vestuário e toalhas ou ficaram com os seus pertences completamente encharcados, 
Para se ter uma ideia e para quem conhece a praia de Leça a água chegou ao passadiço de madeira imediatamente a seguir aos bares...
Há dias assim...


----------



## AnDré (15 Jul 2010 às 15:17)

nimboestrato disse:


> Esta informação vem já um pouco atrasada mas ainda assim acho que será oportuna.
> Por relato de familiares que se encontravam ontem na praia de Leça, uma onda bem maior que a ondulação vigente, por volta das 17,20 h varreu literalmente todo o pessoal que se encontrava mais perto da linha de água. Assim , houve muita gente que perdeu telemoveis, carteiras, vestuário e toalhas ou ficaram com os seus pertences completamente encharcados,
> Para se ter uma ideia e para quem conhece a praia de Leça a água chegou ao passadiço de madeira imediatamente a seguir aos bares...
> Há dias assim...



Fui ver os registos da bóia de Leixões, de houve um aumento brutal ontem da altura das ondas. Ondas de 7 metros de altura por volta das 16h e das 17h (provavelmente horas UTC, ou seja entre as 17h e as 18h locais). 






O que aumentou também foi a temperatura da água do mar.
A bóia registava às 13h50 UTC de hoje: 19,6ºC


----------



## Vince (15 Jul 2010 às 15:32)

Ainda foi a tempo de ver a saída do modelo NWW3 de ontem, e tem ali uma altura em que no modelo se aproxima do norte uma mancha de 4-5 metros.







Impressionante o gráfico do André, isso assim tão repentino é perigoso.


----------



## João Soares (16 Jul 2010 às 20:10)

Acabadinha de tirar.

Praia das Pedras Amarelas - Lavadores/Canidelo - Vila Nova de Gaia






Temperatura do mar: 18.1ºC


----------



## Z13 (16 Jul 2010 às 23:41)

João Soares disse:


> Acabadinha de tirar.
> 
> Praia das Pedras Amarelas - Lavadores/Canidelo - Vila Nova de Gaia
> 
> ...





Excelente foto de uma praia que frequento bastante e tem bandeira azul!

Esses 18ºC da água é que bem podiam ficar até Agosto...

Um abraço João


----------



## João Soares (17 Jul 2010 às 01:50)

Z13 disse:


> Excelente foto de uma praia que frequento bastante e tem bandeira azul!
> 
> Esses 18ºC da água é que bem podiam ficar até Agosto...
> 
> Um abraço João



Agora vou puxar à brasa a minha sardinha. 
Todas as praias de Vila Nova de Gaia foram galarduadas com bandeiras azuis.   (Do qual, mando um forte abraço, ao grande presidente da câmara de Gaia, Luis Filipe Menezes, que tem feito os possíveis e impossíveis para que está cidade cresça como cresceu). 

Por acaso essa foto é um bocado enganadora, porque as ondas até estavam fortezitas, só que tirei quando elas rebentaram (mera coincidência). 
E na diria que estivessem 18ºC, diria que estava a volta dos 15ºC , só pelo aspecto. As bóias não enganam (como o algodão) 

Um Abraços Z13


----------



## homem do mar (24 Jul 2010 às 00:07)

bem segundo a boias de leixoes as 22:50 estavam 13.9 o que para esta altura é muito baixo  , assim como o algarve voltou a a agua fria de 20 graus depois de tar com uns escaldantes 25,26 graus


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (24 Jul 2010 às 14:51)

Boas,

A temp_agua segundo o modelo resistiu melhor á nortada do que o resto do Algarve...








E segundo informações que tenho esta entrar as primeiras ondinhas de Levante... a ver se crescem para ir fazer um Body!!


----------



## Stinger (26 Jul 2010 às 17:42)

Epah a agua do litoral norte está muito fria , alguem conhece um site que mostre as temperaturas para varios dias ?

abcs


----------



## AnDré (26 Jul 2010 às 17:46)

Stinger disse:


> Epah a agua do litoral norte está muito fria , alguem conhece um site que mostre as temperaturas para varios dias ?
> 
> abcs



No MOHID dá para ver até 2 dias. Não é muito, mas dá para ter uma noção.
E comparando a previsão para o dia 28 de Julho com o dia 24 de Julho, já se nota uma grande diferença na temperatura da água.


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Jul 2010 às 12:22)

O IM colocou o Algarve sob aviso amarelo por causa da ondulação. Um amigo pescador durante a madrugada ao sair da barra foi abordado pela Polícia Marítima aconselhou-o a regressar a terra, que a ondulação estava bem forte e que podia correr sérios riscos no mar e assim o fez. Ele conta que o mar estava assustador às 6 horas da manhã, estava alto e negro metia muito respeito, há mais de 10 anos que anda ao mar e nunca viu o mar como estava hoje. Das ilhas em vez dos barcos irem cheios para lá vinham cheios para terra e todos a comentarem que o mar está muito mau.


----------



## Gerofil (28 Jul 2010 às 12:29)

*Correntes de sueste no Algarve*

A Autoridade Marítima foi ontem chamada a intervir em quatro ocorrências em praias de Albufeira, entre as 17h00 e as 19h00, por acidentes na zona de rebentação. O mar alterou-se de domingo para ontem, com vento de Sueste a causar ondulação de meio metro a um metro e a obrigar a içar a bandeira amarela.
Os quatro acidentes ocorreram nas praias do Peneco (2), Salgados e Alemães e deles resultaram cinco feridos: um inglês de 20 anos com um ombro deslocado; uma portuguesa de 15 anos com dores na anca; uma holandesa de 18 anos com náuseas por ingestão de água; e uma rapariga de 18 e um rapaz de 28, naturais do Sri Lanka, com dores nas costas. Foram todos transportados para serviços de saúde. Ainda ontem, uma inglesa escorregou e terá fracturado uma perna na praia dos Aveiros e um caçador submarino foi resgatado a meia milha da praia do Amado e depois autuado por falta de licença.

Correio da Manhã


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (28 Jul 2010 às 17:38)

Até que enfim um levante um pouco mais forte que os que têm ocorrido... nem tudo é mau... Com isto a agua do mar aqui na costa do sotavento algavio sempre aqueceu um bom bocado e esta agora nos 25º +/-...





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## frederico (29 Jul 2010 às 01:02)

Às 23h50 a bóia de Faro já marcava 24ºC. Adoro o levante


----------



## frederico (29 Jul 2010 às 01:04)

AnDré disse:


> No MOHID dá para ver até 2 dias. Não é muito, mas dá para ter uma noção.
> E comparando a previsão para o dia 28 de Julho com o dia 24 de Julho, já se nota uma grande diferença na temperatura da água.



Interessante os locais com água mais quente situam-se em torno da foz do Guadiana e do Guadalquivir.


----------



## nimboestrato (29 Jul 2010 às 04:47)

frederico disse:


> Às 23h50 a bóia de Faro já marcava 24ºC. Adoro o levante



A razão da minha obstinação pelo Sotavento Algarvio ( reservo pelo menos uma semana de férias por ano,já lá vai para mais de trinta) passa inexoravelmente
por  este Levante que na temperatura e  na ondulação no Oceano tanto encanta pelas  alterações que provoca.  
Tantos e tantos anos que vou embora sem o ter tocado, sentido .
Esta semana , este ano, o Mar tem mais encanto.
A temperatura é já "uma ternura" e  o mar agitado é fascínio.
Mais o Luar intenso, mais a calmaria quentinha das noites ,
mais o peixe grelhado, ui, que já estou fora de tópico,
mais a ondulação que se escuta na madrugada lá longe,
mais o mar que se imagina bem perto,
mais a certeza de cá voltar , sempre....


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (29 Jul 2010 às 06:45)

Não é dos levantes mais fortes em termos de ondulação e nem em termos de corrente.

Já surfei com levantes de 4m de ondas e não foi noticia!!

Lá pelas pessoas não terem consciencia é uma coisa, agora dai ser um dos levantes mais fortes é outra!!

Alias longe disso!! Até que sao um quarto para as 7 e vou agora surfar!! 

Levante com 0.5 a 1 metro ate da vontade de rir!! Geralmente e o normal é o Levante com 1,5m a 2,5...

Mais um tesourinho deprimente de 'um dos levantes mais forte'!

Sinceramente


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Jul 2010 às 13:15)

]ToRnAdO[;222446 disse:
			
		

> Não é dos levantes mais fortes em termos de ondulação e nem em termos de corrente.
> 
> Já surfei com levantes de 4m de ondas e não foi noticia!!
> 
> ...



Ninguém referiu um dos levantes mais forte, a notícia não diz isso. Se veres a bóia de Faro na altura a ondulação não tinha 0.5 a 1 metro como tu dizes, mas teve picos acima de 3 metros. Aliás de Verão, o Levante é sempre mais calmo do que no Inverno. Olha que ter picos de mais 3 metros de sueste no mês de Julho não é normal.:assobio:


----------



## frederico (29 Jul 2010 às 13:21)

No levante de Inverno, qual é a temperatura que a água pode atingir? Recordo-me de molhar os pés em dias de levante em Novembro e Dezembro, com o mar bem bravo, e de sentir a água a uma temperatura agradável.


----------



## Levante (29 Jul 2010 às 13:25)

]ToRnAdO[;222446 disse:
			
		

> Não é dos levantes mais fortes em termos de ondulação e nem em termos de corrente.
> 
> Já surfei com levantes de 4m de ondas e não foi noticia!!
> 
> ...



Amigo Tornado, concordo plenamente contigo. Este levante é normalíssimo. O vento nunca passou do moderado nas manhãs de ontem e anteontem, com as típicas tardes/noites de calma total.

Apenas uma diferença que venho a reparar em relação a anos anteriores. Provavelmente apenas uma mera coincidência, mas a verdade é que este ano o fim dos levantes tem sido acompanhado de instabilidade convectiva (já por duas vezes), ao passo que em anos anteriores recordo-me que o final deste padrão meteorológico era caracterizado por nuvens baixas que entravam pelo mar e davam aquele tom carregado e acinzentado ao céu (não confundir com o tom esbranquiçado da poeira que por vezes se observa). Quanto a mim, é a única "diferença" a apontar.

Em relação ao mar, perfeitamente normal, turvo e acastanhado nos dias do pico do levante, água nos 24º-25º graus no sotavento, ondas de 1m de altura maxima na praia. Mesmo no verão há levantes mais fortes, sem qualquer dúvida. O relato do algarvio do pescador que diz que em 10 anos nunca viu o mar assim...bem, ou saíu sempre com as condições perfeitas de mar "espelho" ou então nao sei...


----------



## frederico (29 Jul 2010 às 13:27)

Memória meteorológica costuma ser curta


----------



## Levante (29 Jul 2010 às 13:39)

Quanto a mim, picos de 3m na bóia não é nada de estranho, mesmo nesta altura do ano. Atenção que picos podem ser bastante superiores a altura média. E a bóia de faro está localizada a uma boa distancia da costa (+- 3km, a julgar pela profundidade e coordenadas), e a essa distância o mar é bastante maior que aquele encontrado junto à costa e nas praias (pelo menos aqui na nossa zona). 

Portanto, o 0.5-1m referido pelo Tornado é acertado, até porque estive na Manta Rota e não passava disso. Pode ter havido ondas um pouco maiores na Ilha do Farol e Ilha Deserta (que, por se localizarem no Cabo de Santa Maria), levam com a "pujança" toda do sueste, o que não acontece na baía de Monte Gordo. O mesmo se passa com o vento, na 3a feira saí de Olhão às 15.30 com vento E fraco constante, cheguei à Manta Rota com vento de SW fraco constante.

Tornado, hás-de me dizer que ondas de 4m de levante foram essas que tu surfaste. Ainda para mais na tua zona, o mar é sempre mais pequeno. E 4m de levante nunca são surfáveis, são ondas de tempestade todas partidas pelo vento. Se me disseres 2,5m em Tavira, Farol, Deserta e Faro, aí talvez acredite  

Resumindo, o mar nunca este anormal, não é nem de sombras o pior mar visto em 10 anos, aproveitem mas é a praia que está no seu melhor!


----------



## frederico (29 Jul 2010 às 13:41)

Levante disse:


> Quanto a mim, picos de 3m na bóia não é nada de estranho, mesmo nesta altura do ano. Atenção que picos podem ser bastante superiores a altura média. E a bóia de faro está localizada a uma boa distancia da costa (+- 3km, a julgar pela profundidade e coordenadas), e a essa distância o mar é bastante maior que aquele encontrado junto à costa e nas praias (pelo menos aqui na nossa zona).
> 
> Portanto, o 0.5-1m referido pelo Tornado é acertado, até porque estive na Manta Rota e não passava disso. Pode ter havido ondas um pouco maiores na Ilha do Farol e Ilha Deserta (que, por se localizarem no Cabo de Santa Maria), levam com a "pujança" toda do sueste, o que não acontece na baía de Monte Gordo. O mesmo se passa com o vento, na 3a feira saí de Olhão às 15.30 com vento E fraco constante, cheguei à Manta Rota com vento de SW fraco constante.
> 
> ...



Só me recordo de ver ondas de 4 metros no Inverno com vento de sudoeste, nada surfáveis como disseste...


----------



## Levante (29 Jul 2010 às 13:50)

frederico disse:


> Só me recordo de ver ondas de 4 metros no Inverno com vento de sudoeste, nada surfáveis como disseste...



Precisamente! Só fundos muito específicos de areia/rocha aguentam 4m surfáveis... E esses 4m só aparecem em tempestades (quase sempre fora da época estival), de SW, S ou SE. 

Haja um pouco de sensatez...

Levante em Novembro/Dezembro? Aponta para uns 18-19º! Aliás o ano passado o Verão prolongou-se pelo Outono adentro. Lembro-me de uma pescaria em inicios de Novembro, com um dia fantástico com direito a mergulho com a água como alguns dias de verão.


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Jul 2010 às 14:34)

Vamos lá ver, uma coisa, gráfico no último ano: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Em Setembro do ano passado houve picos de 4 metros, nem Julho nem Agosto teve a ondulação que teve este ano, no mês de Julho.

Amigo Levante, surfar ondas de 4 metros de sueste tão como tu disseste chegam todas partidas, deve ser em Fevereiro de 2008 que o Tornado surfou. Quanto ao comentário que fiz relação ao mar, se a polícia marítima aconselhou a não irem é que as condições não seriam as ideais. Mais vale prevenir do que depois remediar. Os 10 anos referem-se ao mês de Julho e não metendo o Inverno ao barulho entenda-se.

Mas tal como tu disseste depende da praia. Albufeira não tem as praias como as da Manta Rota ou Monte Gordo que andas e andas e tens sempre a água pelo joelho. Todos sabemos que quando está sueste e quem não conhece as correntes pode ver-se aflito basta uma pequena alteração do mar, ou será que estou tão enganado assim.

Se vocês acham que é normal num curto espaço de tempo, termos ondulação de 0.5 a 1 metro e passar a termos ondulação de 3 a 4 metros como aconteceu mais pronunciadamente no início do mês de Julho, quem sou eu para contrariar.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (29 Jul 2010 às 15:37)

Levante disse:


> Tornado, hás-de me dizer que ondas de 4m de levante foram essas que tu surfaste. Ainda para mais na tua zona, o mar é sempre mais pequeno. E 4m de levante nunca são surfáveis, são ondas de tempestade todas partidas pelo vento. Se me disseres 2,5m em Tavira, Farol, Deserta e Faro, aí talvez acredite



Posso garantir-te que já surfei num Levante de 4 metrões! Provas, só vendo!! E V.R.S.A. na sua praia ao pé do pontão (Praia Ponta da Areia) tem tendecia para serem mais altas/perfeitas do que Mte Gordo!

O SW aqui é insurfavel, mas o levante não! Os fundos mudam de ano para ano e com o passar dos Invernos. Em todas as praias!

Em Manta Rota o ano passado mal se punha o pé la dentro ficavamos logo sem ele!! E as ondas eram quebra-coco como a praia de Oeiras!

Monte Gordo esta a fazer quebra-cocos (em certos locais) e já não se anda tantos metros a dentro como antigamente!

Por tanto nesta zona a minha praia de eleição para a pratica é a Praia Ponta da Areia perto da foz do Guadiana!!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (2 Ago 2010 às 18:59)

Boas,

Que contraste !! Norte com agua gelida, e o sul nas 'Caraibas'  









Vai um mergulho ?(malta do norte)


----------



## meteo (3 Ago 2010 às 01:09)

Em Sagres,mais propriamente na praia do Castelejo água do mar com temperatura fantástica,á volta dos 20/21 graus...Foi assim no fim-de-semana e hoje aguentando-se bem depois de 3 dias de nortada...


----------



## nimboestrato (3 Ago 2010 às 01:44)

]ToRnAdO[;222944 disse:
			
		

> Vai um mergulho ?(malta do norte)



Cheguei domingo à noitinha ao Porto depois de uma semana louca de/a  banhos em Cabanas.
Há anos que não coincidia este oceano tropical que por vezes o é,
com o período de férias que invariavelmente gozo desde os anos 80 , nessa região.
Este ano foi muito  mais difícil  ter que partir , deixar esse Mar  de tão tépidas vivências,sabendo que assim Ele irá permanecer para mais dias...
Foi duro...
Ah...
e claro que hoje quis sentir a abrupta diferença:
Fui à  praia  e molhei os pés...( 10º graus a menos , é muito grau  para 
um homem só )...


----------



## Jota 21 (3 Ago 2010 às 15:34)

Boas! Aqui pela Praia do Farol (Algarve) água a 24,5ºc... ventinho leve mas que se pode tornar incomodativo e calor, muito calor


----------



## meteo (3 Ago 2010 às 16:07)

Jota 21 disse:


> Boas! Aqui pela Praia do Farol (Algarve) água a 24,5ºc... ventinho leve mas que se pode tornar incomodativo e calor, muito calor



Em dias de muito calor,água de 25ºC sabe bem ou sabe mal? eheh Já há muito tempo que não tomo banho em águas tão quentes. Com 
21/22ºC que não é nada frio,não custa entrar e sabe muitissimo bem..25ºC nem dá para arrefecer o corpo


----------



## Jota 21 (3 Ago 2010 às 16:37)

meteo disse:


> Em dias de muito calor,água de 25ºC sabe bem ou sabe mal? eheh Já há muito tempo que não tomo banho em águas tão quentes. Com
> 21/22ºC que não é nada frio,não custa entrar e sabe muitissimo bem..25ºC nem dá para arrefecer o corpo



Epá, não sei se é da idade, 43, mas sabe que nem ginjas. Mesmo assim com a brisa que estava esta manhã, de sudoeste, ainda dava uma sensação de friozinho ao entrar, mas isto já é ser (muito) esquisito, claro. Não está assim tanto calor, não sei ao certo mas devem estar á volta de 30º. Tenho um termómetro aqui em casa mas está num sitio mau para ser fiável em relação à temperatura real. Hoje almoçámos com 36º à mesa o que tem sido normal mas pouco agradável. O que vale é que há para aqui umas jolas fresquinhas
Ah! e o corpo sempre arrefece..


----------



## meteo (3 Ago 2010 às 17:26)

Jota 21 disse:


> Epá, não sei se é da idade, 43, mas sabe que nem ginjas. Mesmo assim com a brisa que estava esta manhã, de sudoeste, ainda dava uma sensação de friozinho ao entrar, mas isto já é ser (muito) esquisito, claro. Não está assim tanto calor, não sei ao certo mas devem estar á volta de 30º. Tenho um termómetro aqui em casa mas está num sitio mau para ser fiável em relação à temperatura real. Hoje almoçámos com 36º à mesa o que tem sido normal mas pouco agradável. O que vale é que há para aqui umas jolas fresquinhas
> Ah! e o corpo sempre arrefece..



Sou mais novo 

Perguntei porque há uns bons anos que não tomo banhos em águas acima dos 23ºC... Sim,estando á volta dos 30ºC está-se optimo,cá fora quentinho,água com boa temperatura,descansa-se bem... Estava é a falar naqueles dias de forno,35 ºC ou mais,que ai por vezes apetece mais uns banhinhos refrescantes  
Continuação de boas férias,com calor,e jolas fresquinhas.


----------



## Z13 (3 Ago 2010 às 22:28)

meteo disse:


> Em dias de muito calor,água de 25ºC sabe bem ou sabe mal? eheh Já há muito tempo que não tomo banho em águas tão quentes. Com
> 21/22ºC que não é nada frio,não custa entrar e sabe muitissimo bem..25ºC nem dá para arrefecer o corpo



Regressei há dias do Mar Menor, região de Múrcia (Espanha), onde a água se mantinha diariamente a 27ºC, e durante muitos períodos do dia estava mais fresco _cá fora_ do que _lá dentro_! A sensação que se tem é de que não se quer sair da água!!! 

Aliás, hoje esteve a *29ºC*!!!





Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Z13


----------



## homem do mar (4 Ago 2010 às 12:06)

parece que a agua do algarve esta a aquecer ja ta com 25 nada mau


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (4 Ago 2010 às 12:21)

homem do mar disse:


> parece que a agua do algarve esta a aquecer ja ta com 25 nada mau



Já está assim há muito tempo principalmente no Sotavento, e aqui na baia de Mte Gordo já de ir nos 26/27ºC


----------



## HotSpot (4 Ago 2010 às 14:29)

Hoje acabaram as férias mas andei a banhar-me em águas tépidas. 

Punta Cana - Oceano 30ºC, piscina talvez uns 33-35ºC
Casa 28ºC
Algarve 25ºC

Agora estou receoso em ir à praia aqui na zona, a hipertermia anda por aí...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (4 Ago 2010 às 14:32)

HotSpot disse:


> Agora estou receoso em ir à praia aqui na zona, a hipertermia anda por aí...



Como diz o caro Nimboestrato ''( 10º graus a menos , é muito grau para
um homem só )... ''


----------



## Veterano (4 Ago 2010 às 17:04)

]ToRnAdO[;223114 disse:
			
		

> Como diz o caro Nimboestrato ''( 10º graus a menos , é muito grau para
> um homem só )... ''



  Vocês estão é mal habituados, acima dos 17º aqui no litoral norte começa a ser sopa.


----------



## João Soares (4 Ago 2010 às 17:24)

Veterano disse:


> Vocês estão é mal habituados, acima dos 17º aqui no litoral norte começa a ser sopa.



Exactamente, Veterano! 

Ainda na Terça-feira passada, dia 27 de Julho, fui para as praias da Costa da Caparica com o AnDré, Daniel Vilão, Gilmet e PedroAfonso, e achei que a água do mar estava igual ou mais fria do que as águas que apanho por Gaia.
E cada pessoa suporta melhor ou pior certas temperaturas, tudo psicológico. 
Eu sinceramente, prefiro á agua do mar a rondar aos 17-20ºC, mais do isso não, até porque usasse a água do mar para se refrescar do calor exterior, convem portanto que seja fresquinha.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (4 Ago 2010 às 17:31)

Veterano disse:


> Vocês estão é mal habituados, acima dos 17º aqui no litoral norte começa a ser sopa.



Agora estou...   Já apanhei muita agua fria quando vivia em Lisboa   Já chega!


----------



## belem (4 Ago 2010 às 17:50)

HotSpot disse:


> Hoje acabaram as férias mas andei a banhar-me em águas tépidas.
> 
> Punta Cana - Oceano 30ºC, piscina talvez uns 33-35ºC
> Casa 28ºC
> ...




Também já mergulhei em águas a diferentes temperaturas, em diferentes países e sinceramente continuo a achar 19ºc/20ºc bem refrescantes e agradáveis. Sobretudo quando se está a assar ao sol. Mas isto é a minha opinião e cada um tem as suas preferências. Banhos a 23ºc ou 25ºc também podem ser bem agradáveis.
Hipotermia é dos 16ºc para baixo, mas varia de pessoa para pessoa e depende da duração de exposição, embora 16ºc ou menos seja a norma.
Em águas interiores é normal atingir-se valores mais elevados no verão, basta ver os valores que se atingem em várias barragens portuguesas ( mesmo as maiores) e em vários rios, por vezes até acima dos 30ºc.
Uma piscina debaixo de um bom dia de sol tropical das Caraíbas então, decerto atinge valores bem altos.


----------



## meteo (4 Ago 2010 às 17:55)

Veterano disse:


> Vocês estão é mal habituados, acima dos 17º aqui no litoral norte começa a ser sopa.



Exactamente 
Estando nós habituados a água a 17/18 graus,acima disso já está um caldinho..20ºC?Mesmo boa!
Mas se eu acho que a agua aqui da zona por vezes é fria,o banho que já tomei na Póvoa do Varzim,ainda esperei encontrar um iceberg por perto. Devo ter tido a  sorte de ir num dia de Verão com água a 14/15ºC  

Já tomei banho numa piscina a mais de 30ºC,e a essas temperaturas só serve para se estar o dia todo na piscina...Porque com essa água não arrefece muito o corpo,arrefece durante uns minutinhos...Num dia quente do Ribatejo,com temperatura exterior superior a 40ºC,uma piscina a 30ºC sabe bem,mas é para não sair mais lá de dentro.


----------



## homem do mar (4 Ago 2010 às 19:59)

espero bem que agua do algarve continue por voltas dos 25 vou pa manta rota este sabado e estou esperançado de apanhar um caldinho que ja desde 2003 nao apnho


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Ago 2010 às 21:13)

Eu gosto é de caldinho, água a 17ºC nunca na vida. Quanto mais quente melhor, o ano passado apanhei a 28ºC em Monte Gordo e aquilo era tipo sopa mas que rica sopa. Se a praia tiver cheia sempre podem gritar olhem o tubarão que fogem todos. ou então gritam olha uma tubaroa


----------



## homem do mar (5 Ago 2010 às 12:03)

alguem sabe como esta a ondulação na zona da manta rota para a agua estar nos 25 deve estar com ondas de 2 metros


----------



## homem do mar (5 Ago 2010 às 12:07)

bolas a a agua na em leixoes esta bem fria 13.6 era bom se a boi de faro tivesse a dar talvez estara a 25 era mais de 12 graus de diferença ainda é muito


----------



## homem do mar (5 Ago 2010 às 14:31)

segundo este mapa
about:blank
na zona de setubal a agua estara a cima dos 20 será verdade  deixo aqui esta duvida ?


----------



## homem do mar (5 Ago 2010 às 14:32)




----------



## homem do mar (5 Ago 2010 às 14:33)

epa nao me etendo com isto de inserir imagens vejam neste site
http://neptuno.fis.ua.pt/oof/forecast.php?lang=uk


----------



## homem do mar (5 Ago 2010 às 14:54)

pessoal vi na net que agora paga-se estacionamento na manta rota isto é verdade se souberem esclareçam-me ok


----------



## Veterano (5 Ago 2010 às 18:22)

Amigo homem do mar, andas um pouco à deriva, não achas?

  Se fosse a ti não me preocupava tanto com as condições na manta rota, não estou lá perto, mas imagino que deve estar um óptimo dia de praia.


----------



## frederico (5 Ago 2010 às 19:26)

homem do mar disse:


> pessoal vi na net que agora paga-se estacionamento na manta rota isto é verdade se souberem esclareçam-me ok



O estacionamento do lado do Manta Beach é pago, mas o estacionamento nascente continua gratuito. Durante a noite, os clientes do Manta Beach têm direito a estacionamento gratuito, mas apenas durante a noite.


----------



## frederico (5 Ago 2010 às 19:31)

homem do mar disse:


> alguem sabe como esta a ondulação na zona da manta rota para a agua estar nos 25 deve estar com ondas de 2 metros



Na Manta Rota não é necessário estar ondulação de 2 metros para a água estar a mais de 25ºC. Basta que durante a noite não faça nortada rija e que durante a tarde esteja brisa de sudoeste, daquela que dás ondulação de 0,5 a 1 metro, de sul ou de sudoeste. Já estive na Manta Rota e em Monte Gordo com ondulação de sudoeste e água a 26ºC. 

Volto a avisar que a temperatura da bóia de Faro é diferente da temperatura da Praia da Manta Rota. A Manta Rota tem a água 1, 2 ou 3 graus acima da bóia de Faro, dado este confirmado por diversos mapas colocados neste fórum e por dados fornecidos por aqueles que medem a temperatura da água do mar na baía de Monte Gordo. 

Eu diria que se a bóia em Faro marca 25ºC, na Praia da Manta Rota a água deve estar entre os 26 e os 28ºC.


----------



## joseoliveira (6 Ago 2010 às 02:39)

frederico disse:


> Na Manta Rota não é necessário estar ondulação de 2 metros para a água estar a mais de 25ºC. Basta que durante a noite não faça nortada rija e que durante a tarde esteja brisa de sudoeste, daquela que dás ondulação de 0,5 a 1 metro, de sul ou de sudoeste. Já estive na Manta Rota e em Monte Gordo com ondulação de sudoeste e água a 26ºC.



Sim, após aquelas noites de nortada (quase sempre quente), a água no dia seguinte curiosamente quase sempre estava fria, muito provavelmente abaixo dos 20º.
Quanto ao aquecimento desta pelos ventos de Sudoeste e Sul, dava mais relevo aos ventos de Sul a Sudeste, aí sim, sempre que tal acontecia, um excelente caldo era garantido, uma autêntica delícia...


----------



## AndréFrade (6 Ago 2010 às 16:00)

Ontem á tarde fui á praia do Meco dar uns mergulhos.
A ondulação era ENORME, a temperatura era muito agradável, deveria rondar os 18ºC/19ºC e não havia vento.
A água estava com exelente temperatura.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (8 Ago 2010 às 02:04)

Como referi no outro tópico vou de férias segunda-feira para a zona de Faro (praia em Tavira, Quarteira, etc...) e espero que o estado do mar e a sua temperatura estejam como que um caldinho 

Estou habituado aqui no Norte a temperaturas na ordem dos 14/15 

Acham que lá para baixo vai estar nas condições ideais?


Obrigado!


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Ago 2010 às 02:06)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Acham que lá para baixo vai estar nas condições ideais?



Sim, por norma a água do Algarve é sempre muito mais quente do que a água do litoral oeste  para além disso se estas habituado às águas do litoral norte, as águas algarvias são mesmo caldinho


----------



## nimboestrato (9 Ago 2010 às 05:14)

Há 2 semanas que a água do Oceano é mais quente 12º (!!!)  no Sotavento Algarvio que a  do  Litoral Norte. ( cerca de 26º numa e 14º , noutra).
Tem havido no entanto compensação na temperatura ambiente, não sendo raro a temperatura no   litoral norte  ter tido valores iguais ou superiores nas máximas.
Até isso vai ser alterado:
Talvez nos próximos dias,  os 12º de diferença sejam  sentidos em ambos os meios.
Em tempo de férias o  êxodo é inevitável...( para os que podem).


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Ago 2010 às 12:16)

*Encontrado corpo de jovem desaparecido há 5 dias na Costa*


> O corpo do jovem desaparecido há cinco dias na Costa da Caparica, em Almada, foi hoje encontrado na Praia Nova, por um surfista, disse à Lusa fonte do Serviço de Relações Públicas da Marinha (SRPM)
> 
> O jovem, com cerca de 20 anos, desapareceu na praia da Saúde, no dia 4 de Agosto, por volta das 15h40, depois de ter sido arrastado por um agueiro, uma corrente formada pela rebentação das ondas, avançou à Lusa nesse dia o adjunto do capitão do porto, Teixeira Pereira.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jota 21 (10 Ago 2010 às 16:03)

Boas tardes Volto aqui só para fazer um pouco de inveja a quem está a trabalhar Por aqui ,Praia da Ilha do Farol, temperatura acima dos 30º (nas traseiras da minha casa com efeito de estufa, do toldo, 36º) e água do mar gelada, gelada, com 26º medidos pela bóia de Faro às 15:50h. Ondulação suave ainda com restinhos do Levante e vento quase nulo. Peço desculpa pelo relato mas contra factos, não há argumentos: Algarve é Algarve...


----------



## Scan_Ferr (12 Ago 2010 às 00:23)

Em Vilamoura hoje a água estava a 25 graus


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Ago 2010 às 19:00)

Pela Costa de Caparica, eis que pela primeira vez que cá estou vejo a serra de Sintra desaparecer por entre as nuvens, já não ocorria há algum tempo. Alguma nortada hoje, embora esperasse mais.


----------



## ajrebelo (17 Ago 2010 às 03:14)

Boas
Mesmo com a descida da temperatura foi possível fazer um belo dia perto de Sesimbra.

Algumas imagens da praia do Ribeiro Cavalo.
















Abraços


----------



## nimboestrato (18 Ago 2010 às 10:59)

Se a previsão da nova disposição dos centros de acção se concretizar,
( depressoes a noroeste e a Oeste da Ibéria), 
há agora alguma esperança para os utilizadores /utentes das praias do litoral norte para os próximos dias.
As nortadas ,salvo um ou outro dia , vão pautar pela ausência e concomitantemente a temperatura da água do mar vai deixar de estar nestes miseráveis 14º que tem estado neste último mês.
É que, nem todos podem ir para os Algarves, este ano com a água 10º em média, mais quente.


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Ago 2010 às 20:50)

Ultimamente, o Algarve tem assistido a uma mortandade fora de comum a dar à costa, hoje mais uma baleia deu à costa na praia de Faro, nas últimas semanas entre a praia da Falésia (Vilamoura) e Monte Gordo têm aparecido dezenas de tartarugas mortas. Que razões leva a que tantos animais dêem à costa já em decomposição? Será que a elevada temperatura da água causa esta mortandade?


----------



## frederico (19 Ago 2010 às 13:16)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Ultimamente, o Algarve tem assistido a uma mortandade fora de comum a dar à costa, hoje mais uma baleia deu à costa na praia de Faro, nas últimas semanas entre a praia da Falésia (Vilamoura) e Monte Gordo têm aparecido dezenas de tartarugas mortas. Que razões leva a que tantos animais dêem à costa já em decomposição? Será que a elevada temperatura da água causa esta mortandade?



Duvido que seja pela temperatura da água do mar. As espécies que referiste costumam frequentar a região a oeste dos Açores ou o Mediterrâneo, onde as águas costumam ser mais quentes que no sotavento algarvio.


----------



## homem do mar (19 Ago 2010 às 21:19)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Ultimamente, o Algarve tem assistido a uma mortandade fora de comum a dar à costa, hoje mais uma baleia deu à costa na praia de Faro, nas últimas semanas entre a praia da Falésia (Vilamoura) e Monte Gordo têm aparecido dezenas de tartarugas mortas. Que razões leva a que tantos animais dêem à costa já em decomposição? Será que a elevada temperatura da água causa esta mortandade?



ouvi na radio que a causa da morte das tartarugas foi de devido as redes de pesca


----------



## Zerrui (19 Ago 2010 às 22:52)

Jota 21 disse:


> Boas tardes Volto aqui só para fazer um pouco de inveja a quem está a trabalhar Por aqui ,Praia da Ilha do Farol, temperatura acima dos 30º (nas traseiras da minha casa com efeito de estufa, do toldo, 36º) e água do mar gelada, gelada, com 26º medidos pela bóia de Faro às 15:50h. Ondulação suave ainda com restinhos do Levante e vento quase nulo. Peço desculpa pelo relato mas contra factos, não há argumentos: Algarve é Algarve...



Olá Jota:

Esta é a minha opinião:
Com 36ºC, era de dia e haveria aquecimento directo do Sol no toldo, que se transmitia ao ar que jazia por baixo. Era mais um efeito de forno, sem ascensão do ar quente. A expressão "efeito de estufa" aplica-se mais a um fenómeno, não tanto de aquecimento do ar mas mais de desaceleração do arrefecimento por radiação. É o papel dos gases de "efeito de estufa", que permitem a existência de vida na Terra por evitarem um arrefecimento nocturno exagerado.
Zerrui


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Ago 2010 às 23:06)

homem do mar disse:


> ouvi na radio que a causa da morte das tartarugas foi de devido as redes de pesca



Ainda não há causas que justifique a morte de 49 tartarugas desde do início do ano, quando a média é de 6 mortes por ano. As redes de pescas pode ser uma das causas, em que entram a temperatura da água do mar e muitos outros factores. Os técnicos do Zoomarine andam a analisar para se cheguem à causa.


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Ago 2010 às 23:38)

Costa da Caparica hoje


----------



## Zerrui (20 Ago 2010 às 00:14)

frederico disse:


> Na Manta Rota não é necessário estar ondulação de 2 metros para a água estar a mais de 25ºC. Basta que durante a noite não faça nortada rija e que durante a tarde esteja brisa de sudoeste, daquela que dás ondulação de 0,5 a 1 metro, de sul ou de sudoeste. Já estive na Manta Rota e em Monte Gordo com ondulação de sudoeste e água a 26ºC. (...)



Olá Frederico:
Este meu comentário é apenas para lhe falar, sem qualquer presunção, de alguns conceitos utilizados em Meteorologia Marítima. A ondulação que vem do mar alto não representa transporte de água, sendo "apenas" um sobe-e-desce que se vai propagando. Só quando chega aos baixios é que as ondas se desmoronam e alagam o areal. A chegada de água diferente (em temperatura ou salinidade) ocorre devido a correntes que, no caso concreto do aquecimento na Costa Sul (e mais no Sotavento) são produzidas pelo vento que sopra forte de leste na região do Estreito de Gibraltar e que pode não ser sentido no Algarve. As águas são arrastadas à superfície e passam do Mar Mediterrâneo para o Oceano Atlântico. O Mediterrâneo é uma extensão de água salgada muito aprisionada entre os continentes, por isso mais quente e até com reacções astronómicas muito atenuadas. As marés passam quase desapercebidas. Agora, se houver vento local, a camada superficial pode ser arrastada ou para a praia ou para o largo. O "El Niño" (tudo está ligado... e a tentação de divagar é grande!) não é mais do que a suspensão de um vento de terra que empurrava as águas superficiais para o largo, no Chile e provocava a subida das águas do fundo, mais frias. Sem esse vento, a água mantem-se mais quente, melhor para banhos do que para a pesca... No Sotavento do Algarve, a água quente pode chegar calmamente ou em simultâneo com a ondulação, como aliás começa por dizer no seu testemunho. Já agora, a tal brisa de sudoeste na Costa Sul corresponde à nortada na Costa Ocidental. Ambas contribuem para a "circulação contornante da Península Ibérica" transportando o ar marítimo para se misturar com o ar que aqueceu mais (de dia) sobre terra. Sotavento, o lugar para onde sopra o vento que sopra de... Barlavento! É este o significado da toponímia, antiga do tempo dos barcos ecologicamente à vela. Por falar em Sotavento, porque não falar em Litoral Leste? Há tamanha tendência para se chamar Litoral Norte a uma parte norte do Litoral Oeste,que eu não resisto a fazer esta "provocação". É um alerta para quem não gosta de equívocos.
Zerrui


----------



## João Soares (20 Ago 2010 às 13:44)

Dia de muito nevoiero!

Praia das Pedras Amarelas:





Praia Granitica de Lavadores:





Praia de Lavadores:


----------



## Z13 (20 Ago 2010 às 14:11)

João Soares disse:


> Dia de muito nevoiero!
> 
> Praia das Pedras Amarelas:
> 
> ...



Mesmo assim, ainda há corajosos que fazem praia...!


----------



## Veterano (20 Ago 2010 às 14:20)

Z13 disse:


> Mesmo assim, ainda há corajosos que fazem praia...!



  O nevoeiro parece denso e húmido, não deve estar muito agradável.

  Contudo, por vezes resulta daqui um belo dia de praia.

  Ainda pelos Algarves, aqui não tenho ponta de nevoeiro, antes um sol radioso, sem vento e água a 24º.


----------



## frederico (20 Ago 2010 às 15:07)

Estive esta manhã em Leça e de facto havia muito nevoeiro, que começou a aparecer algures a meio da Avenida da Boavista. Era um nevoeiro baixo e que se tornava cada vez mais denso à medida que me aproximava do passeio marítimo. E sim, havia corajosos na praia


----------



## LuisFilipe (20 Ago 2010 às 15:11)

alguem me sabe dizer a temperatura de agua do mar para o algarve( praia da rocha) para a proxima semana?


----------



## João Soares (20 Ago 2010 às 15:40)

Z13 disse:


> Mesmo assim, ainda há corajosos que fazem praia...!





Veterano disse:


> O nevoeiro parece denso e húmido, não deve estar muito agradável.
> 
> Contudo, por vezes resulta daqui um belo dia de praia.



Não estava assim muito frio. Uns 19ºC naquela altura.
Havia muita humidade no ar. Mas não havia vento, o que já torna mais agradável.


----------



## Xurro (21 Ago 2010 às 11:12)

Bom dia a todos os utilizadores!

Tenho uma questão/dúvida a colocar:
- Há muitos anos que vivo na Margem Sul e faço usufruto das praias deste mesmo lado; este ano tenho sentido que a temperatura da água se tem mantido bastante agradável durante vários dias, senão mesmo semanas, algo que não me recordo de acontecer.

- A pergunta: existe algum tipo de "anormalidade" positiva, devido à extensão da mesma, na temperatura da água deste ano nas praias da Margem Sul?

Cumprimentos


----------



## Brunomc (22 Ago 2010 às 19:14)

Praia da Ilha do Pessegueiro 

A ilha do Pessegueiro localiza-se na costa do Alentejo Litoral, ao largo da freguesia de Porto Covo (da qual depende administrativamente), no concelho de Sines, Distrito de Setúbal, em Portugal. A ilha, assim como a costa adjacente, faz parte do Parque Natural do Sudoeste Alentejano e Costa Vicentina.

Fotos tiradas por mim hoje de manhã 


















































A temperatua da água andou entre os 18ºC e 19ºC 
e a temperatura do ar entre 23ºC a 25ºC (  9h ás 16h )


----------



## Mjhb (23 Ago 2010 às 17:25)

Alguem me consegue ajudar dando sites que façam a previsão da temperatura da agua do mar?


----------



## nimboestrato (24 Ago 2010 às 01:54)

A  18º já vai ser possível. 
Quiçá  uns 20º ...

18º já cá cantam.
Uns 20º vai ser possível.
Quicá um pouco mais ?
sem ondulação significativa, com calor à mistura ,dizes bem meteo, 
os habitantes do  litoral Oeste , de Caminha a Sagres preparam-se para os grandes dias ,
 para quem gosta de banhos no Oceano,praticamente sem sair de casa...
Raros dias...


----------



## meteo (24 Ago 2010 às 02:31)

E para além desses excelentes 20ºC,há ainda a realçar ondulação pequena no litoral Oeste,a partir de Quarta..Ou seja calor,mar calmo bom para nadar e com temperatura bem agradável...


----------



## frederico (25 Ago 2010 às 19:30)

Aproveitem bem este ano a água do Algarve. A bóia de Faro tem estado durante longos períodos de tempo acima dos 23ºC, quando a média para estes meses de Verão ronda os 22ºC no Cabo de Santa Maria.


----------



## jerg (25 Ago 2010 às 23:48)

Açores, águas a 23/24 e em Setembro ainda vão estar melhor!


----------



## AnDré (26 Ago 2010 às 21:54)

jerg disse:


> Açores, águas a 23/24 e em Setembro ainda vão estar melhor!



No grupo Ocidental até andou já pelos 25ºC.

Temperatura da água do mar, hoje:


----------



## meteo (1 Set 2010 às 18:15)

E como quase sempre que no Norte do pais há nuvens ou chuva,no Litoral Centro,mais propriamente em Santa Cruz o dia de praia é magnifico..E assim foi hoje. Mais um dia de calor,céu limpo e sem ponta de vento.
A juntar a isso a temperatura da água do mar,que não era de certeza inferior a 19/20ºC. Tomava-se banho tranquilamente,e mais de 5 min dentro de água..
Se estas condicionantes se juntassem muitos dias em vários Verões seguidos,muito do Algarve transferia-se para cá... Até para quem gosta de ter um belo bronze,no litoral Ocidental é bem melhor!Tem muito mais iodo. A nortada é que não costuma falhar tanto como este ano aconteceu.


----------



## Magnusson (2 Set 2010 às 01:41)

Pessoal, onde é que posso encontrar um site com previsões para o estado do mar para os lados de armação de pera durante o próximo fds?

Abração e obrigado!


----------



## Redfish (3 Set 2010 às 15:46)

O conhecido windguru

http://www.windguru.cz/pt/index.php?sc=719

escolhe uma praia por aproximação e com caracteristicas similares


----------



## AnDré (8 Set 2010 às 21:31)

A semana passada no jornal Público, vinha um alerta para eventuais inundações no Seixal, devido às marés vivas previstas para o dia 8 de Setembro.



> A Baía do Seixal, na margem Sul do Tejo, poderá sofrer inundações entre as 16h da próxima quarta-feira e as 17h30 da sexta-feira seguinte, devido às marés altas previstas para esses dias. Segundo as previsões do Instituto Hidrográfico (IH), por volta das 16h50 de quinta-feira a maré deverá atingir a altura máxima de 4,20 metros naquele local. A Câmara do Seixal está em alerta e até lá vai distribuir folhetos pela cidade para informar a população sobre as precauções a ter.


Noticia completa.

Durante a tarde de hoje, dirigi-me até à Praça do Comércio, em Lisboa, para ver até onde iria a praia mar.
De facto a maré subiu bastante, mas o facto de não haver vento, e o Tejo mais parecer uma piscina, ajudou para que a água não ultrapassasse barreiras.

Duas fotografias do Cais das Colunas, esta tarde:












Com a maré mais cheia do que o costume, houve quem aproveitasse para fazer umas valentes descargas no rio.
Devido à maré alta, o cheio a esgoto não se fazia sentir, mas a cor do rio era completamente cinzenta, como se pode ser na primeira fotografia.

Além da cor, outro elemento que identificava a ocorrência das descargas, eram as tainhas, que estavam aos montes, a lutar por uma posição junto ao afluente.






Confesso que nunca as tinha visto em tão grande quantidade.


----------



## Brunomc (8 Set 2010 às 21:38)

> Com a maré mais cheia do que o costume, houve quem aproveitasse para fazer umas valentes descargas no rio.
> Devido à maré alta, o cheio a esgoto não se fazia sentir, mas a cor do rio era completamente cinzenta, como se pode ser na primeira fotografia.



Onde estão as ETAR'S ?? 

Infelizmente neste país ninguém se preocupa com o Ambiente...


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Set 2010 às 14:53)

*Hoje: Câmara de Tavira fecha ao trânsito algumas ruas da Baixa devido à previsão da subida das marés*

As ruas 5 de Outubro, Jacques Pessoa, Poeta Emiliano da Costa, Dr. Parreira e José Pires Padinha e ainda o Largo da Caracolinha vão estar cortadas ao trânsito entre as 15h00 e as 16h30 de hoje, devido à previsão de subida das águas, anunciou a Câmara de Tavira na sua página do Facebook.

A autarquia pretende assim evitar maiores transtornos e eventuais prejuízos nesta época das marés vivas de Setembro.

Fonte: Barlavento Online


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (9 Set 2010 às 15:32)

Boas,

O mesmo se passa com o Guadiana... Fica tanto como o Tejo... a sorte é que o levante entrou e o rio fica espelhado e uma piscina autentica!!

A ver se tiro fotos!!

Mais uns palmos ai está ele neste lado


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Set 2010 às 20:04)

*Inundações provocadas pela maré viva não causaram prejuízos em Tavira*

Algumas ruas da Baixa de Tavira, junto ao Rio Gilão, ficaram esta tarde parcialmente inundadas, devido à subida das águas provocada pela maré viva.

No entanto, ao que o barlavento.online apurou no local, não se registaram prejuízos, até porque a Câmara de Tavira já tinha, atempadamente, tomado a decisão de encerrar ao trânsito algumas ruas que por hábito são afetadas.

Assim, estiveram fechadas as ruas 5 de Outubro, Jacques Pessoa, Poeta Emiliano da Costa, Dr. Parreira e José Pires Padinha e ainda o Largo da Caracolinha, entre as 15h00 e as 16h30 de hoje, devido à previsão de subida das águas.

Ver fotos: http://www.barlavento.pt/popup/multimedia.php?nid=44498

Fonte: Barlavento Online


----------



## Gongas (9 Set 2010 às 20:50)

Bem ontem foi possivelmente o meu último dia de praia, com um dia espectacular, com vento fraco, quase inexistente e muito sol. A temperatura da água do mar devia rondar 19º ou 20º graus e as máres vivas em acção com forte ondulação onde a praia quase não existia. Já agora praia Cova-Gala na Figueira da Foz.


----------



## AnDré (10 Set 2010 às 17:35)

Brunomc disse:


> Onde estão as ETAR'S ??
> 
> Infelizmente neste país ninguém se preocupa com o Ambiente...



Em Alcântara está a ser construída uma ETAR (aliás, ampliada) que visa tratar os esgotos de 756 mil pessoas. Pensa-se que com isso se possa libertar o Tejo dos esgotos.
Mas os trabalhos estão demorados. Não se sabe ao certo quando é que o Tejo se vai ver livre dos esgotos.

A verdade é que do Parque das Nações a Algés, o Tejo tem constantemente uma cor barrenta (por vezes cinzenta), junto à margem. E quando a maré baixa, fica aquele cheiro que todos quantos lá passámos já sentimos.

-----------------------------

Quanto às marés vivas, o senhor *Teófilo Martins* colocou uma noticia no facebook do meteoPT sobre o assunto. 

Passo a citar:



> *Maré viva causa cheias no Verão*
> 
> Apesar do sol radioso e da temperatura em torno dos 30 graus, as zonas baixas de algumas localidades algarvias viveram, ontem à tarde, um cenário habitual de Inverno: as ruas foram invadidas pela água. Na origem do fenómeno esteve uma das maiores marés vivas do ano, que atingiu cerca de 3,90 metros de altura. As autoridades garantem que não se registaram danos materiais.
> 
> ...


----------



## Vince (10 Set 2010 às 19:30)

Por Lagos, apesar das marés de ontem e anteontem terem sido ligeiramente superiores, hoje já havia ondulação que não tem havido nos últimos dias e na prática a água hoje subiu muito mais devido a isso. Pelas 16/17h praticamente deixou de haver areia seca na praia D.Ana . Tive um belo dia de praia, adoro o Algarve com ondas.


----------



## Brunomc (11 Set 2010 às 13:57)

> Em Alcântara está a ser construída uma ETAR (aliás, ampliada) que visa tratar os esgotos de 756 mil pessoas. Pensa-se que com isso se possa libertar o Tejo dos esgotos.
> Mas os trabalhos estão demorados. Não se sabe ao certo quando é que o Tejo se vai ver livre dos esgotos.



mas que boa noticia AnDré


----------



## João Soares (16 Set 2010 às 19:02)

Hoje, o mar não estava tão revolto como há uns dias atrás.
E ainda havia alguns corajosos e fazer praia e dar uns mergulhitos.

Praia de Lavadores (Vista para a Praia das Pedras Amarelas)


----------



## Zerrui (18 Set 2010 às 23:25)

AnDré disse:


> A semana passada no jornal Público, vinha um alerta para eventuais inundações no Seixal, devido às marés vivas previstas para o dia 8 de Setembro.
> 
> 
> Noticia completa.
> ...



Olá André:São magníficas as fotos tiradas no Terreiro do Paço, em Lisboa. Como o IH tinha mostrado nas suas tabelas já no fim do ano passado, a preia-mar foi mais alta do que era costume por se conjugarem fenómenos astronómicos de atracção. Isto corresponde a uma "maré viva", no verdadeiro sentido. Só haverá lugar para alarme se a meteorologia se associar com uma depressão cavada em aproximação brusca que fará subir o nível da água para além do razoável, com vento forte de direcção transversal à costa ou com ondas altas geradas no mar alto que empurrarão/atirarão grandes volumes de água para terra. Muitas vezes, querendo falar-se em ondas/maré de tempestade, fala-se em marés vivas que são, na maior parte das vezes, tranquilas. E mesmo do IM já veio a expressão surpreendentemente descabida de tsunami meteorológico num desses casos (fins de Julho), como se ondas/maré de tempestade não fosse suficiente! Até de onde menos se espera vêm incorrecções... (Se tiver interesse, procure em outros sites de Meteorologia Institucional. Não na "weakipedia"...)
Zerrui


----------



## AnDré (20 Set 2010 às 00:38)

Há uma série de dias que o litoral norte verifica uma temperatura da água bastante agradável.
Não são todos os anos que tal se verifica por tão longo período.


----------



## homem do mar (22 Set 2010 às 16:12)

AnDré disse:


> Há uma série de dias que o litoral norte verifica uma temperatura da água bastante agradável.
> Não são todos os anos que tal se verifica por tão longo período.



é para compensar os dias em que teve gelida


----------



## kikofra (3 Out 2010 às 23:05)

Vai ser criado um seguimento especial para o rip curl pro portugal?


----------



## Pixie (6 Out 2010 às 22:50)

Ainda há pouco no telejornal estavam a entrevistar uns rapazes na praia (um campeonato qualquer de surf) e um deles dizia que este fim de semana vai haver uma "perfect storm"...
Alguém sabe de alguma coisa?!?!


----------



## Meteo Caldas (6 Out 2010 às 22:57)

Pixie disse:


> Ainda há pouco no telejornal estavam a entrevistar uns rapazes na praia (um campeonato qualquer de surf) e um deles dizia que este fim de semana vai haver uma "perfect storm"...
> Alguém sabe de alguma coisa?!?!



Pois, tambem ouvi essa  expressao e fiquei sem saber o significado que ele queria dar aquilo,deve ser algo relacionado com mar alterado 

Ja agora o evento é o Rip Curl Pro e realiza-se na praia dos Supertubos em Peniche a partir de amanha


----------



## Jorge_scp (7 Out 2010 às 11:26)

Estão a falar da mega-depressão que está no Oceano Atlântico e que vai fazer chegar até toda a costa ocidental de Portugal um Swell com cerca de 7m de altura no Sábado... um dos maiores swells de Outubro que atingiu Portugal desde há muitos anos para cá.

Esperam-se emoções fortes neste campeonato...


----------



## AnDré (7 Out 2010 às 14:51)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Estão a falar da mega-depressão que está no Oceano Atlântico e que vai fazer chegar até toda a costa ocidental de Portugal um Swell com cerca de 7m de altura no Sábado... um dos maiores swells de Outubro que atingiu Portugal desde há muitos anos para cá.
> 
> Esperam-se emoções fortes neste campeonato...



Previsão para Peniche:


----------



## Veterano (7 Out 2010 às 14:56)

Tudo indica que no próximo sábado a ondulação irá ser magnífica! Espero tirar umas fotos, tão cedo não se irá repetir...


----------



## Vince (7 Out 2010 às 15:47)




----------



## Jodamensil (7 Out 2010 às 16:16)

Pessoal... Sábado como estará na boca do inferno? ou outro sitio porreiro para ver esta ondulacao que ai vem? Sou da zona de Lisboa, que sitio recomendam para ver esta ondulacao?
Cumprimentos


----------



## Jorge_scp (7 Out 2010 às 17:53)

Jodamensil disse:


> Pessoal... Sábado como estará na boca do inferno? ou outro sitio porreiro para ver esta ondulacao que ai vem? Sou da zona de Lisboa, que sitio recomendam para ver esta ondulacao?
> Cumprimentos



Sem dúvida, a zona do Guincho, Boca do Inferno creio que vale a pena lá ir no Sábado principalmente na parte da tarde...


----------



## Jodamensil (7 Out 2010 às 18:23)

Sexta feira à tarde? e Sábado? valerá a pena?


----------



## Jorge_scp (7 Out 2010 às 18:29)

Jodamensil disse:


> Sexta feira à tarde? e Sábado? valerá a pena?



Estava a falar de Sábado à tarde!

Amanhã não vale a pena ir, pois a ondulação gerada pela depressão só começa a chegar mais pela noite, sendo que o pico é Sábado ao final da tarde.

PS: Vi agora que o erro foi meu, tinha escrito "amanhã" mas já corrigi. Peço desculpa!


----------



## Jodamensil (7 Out 2010 às 18:32)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Estava a falar de Sábado à tarde!
> 
> Amanhã não vale a pena ir, pois a ondulação gerada pela depressão só começa a chegar mais pela noite, sendo que o pico é Sábado ao final da tarde.
> 
> PS: Vi agora que o erro foi meu, tinha escrito "amanhã" mas já corrigi. Peço desculpa!



Obrigadao Jorge! A ver se apanho umas belas fotos. Depois posto aqui.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (9 Out 2010 às 10:08)

Ao que soube, a jornada de ontem foi cancelada devido a forte ondulaçao que se fazia sentir  hoje ja devem retomar o evento


----------



## Jorge_scp (9 Out 2010 às 11:40)

Meteo Caldas disse:


> Ao que soube, a jornada de ontem foi cancelada devido a forte ondulaçao que se fazia sentir  hoje ja devem retomar o evento



Hoje a ondulação é muito mais forte que ontem. O real motivo que fez com que cancelassem foi as condições atmosféricas, principalmente o vento forte, que "estragou" as ondas. Veja-se a bóia de Sines, já teve uma onda com quase 11m esta madrugada:


----------



## Jodamensil (9 Out 2010 às 15:33)

Pessoal... vou daqui a bocado para a boca do inferno... vale a pena? vai tar com uma grande ondulação?


----------



## AnDré (9 Out 2010 às 15:56)

Jodamensil disse:


> Pessoal... vou daqui a bocado para a boca do inferno... vale a pena? vai tar com uma grande ondulação?



Acho que sim!
A praia-mar é às 16:18.

Webcam de São Pedro do Estoril





Sem praia à vista...

Guincho


----------



## Veterano (9 Out 2010 às 15:58)

Situação muito perigosa na Foz do Douro, uma onda (ainda mais) gigantesca galgou a marginal, arrastando pessoas (felizmente safaram-se), submergindo viaturas, enfim, um filme...


----------



## AnDré (9 Out 2010 às 16:03)

Brutal!!

E que sorte que eles tiveram, terem escapado ilesos.


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Out 2010 às 16:06)

Que brutais  espectacular Veterano.


----------



## nimboestrato (9 Out 2010 às 16:26)

Bravo Veterano...Sempre em cima do acontecimento...
Tenho pena de estar impossibilitado de me deslocar à beira-mar esta tarde.


----------



## João Soares (9 Out 2010 às 17:50)

E lá foi eu até a praia sorrateiramente!
Ouvia-se o barulho do mar ao longe.
Fui mal equipado lá para baixo, porque parti a objectiva da máquina fotográfica há pouco dias quando andava por lá também 
Mas como as novas tecnologias estão avançadas a sempre um telemóvel por perto a registar o momento.
A captação não está grande coisa, porque o sol estava a bater de frente, mas aqui vai.

(Reduzem um bocado o barulho aos videos, o vento esta moderado) 

Praia Pedras Amarelas

Praia de Salgueiros

O mar consegui subir aos passadiços e por sua vez estragou algumas das vedações que protegiam as dunas.


----------



## Lousano (9 Out 2010 às 18:15)

Veterano disse:


>



Uma foto que vale mais do que mil palavras.


----------



## joseoliveira (9 Out 2010 às 18:34)

Por estes dias representa mal o nome que carrega! 
A 30 minutos daqui, *Praia Grande*...

Esta tarde:


----------



## Jorge_scp (9 Out 2010 às 19:14)

BRUTAIS as fotos que aqui foram colocadas.

Fui esta tarde à zona do Guincho, e posso dizer que foi dos dias com mar mais bravo que já vi naquela zona (e já lá fui bastantes vezes). Mais logo colocarei aqui as fotos, ou se calhar no tópico de fotografia, porque ainda são bastantes.


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Out 2010 às 19:22)

*Onda galga paredão no Porto, fere três pessoas e danifica seis veículos*



> Uma onda galgou hoje um paredão na zona litoral do Porto, ferindo três pessoas, incluindo uma mulher grávida, e danificando seis viaturas, disseram fontes policiais e dos bombeiros.
> 
> O caso ocorreu cerca das 15h25 junto ao forte de São João da Foz e fonte dos Bombeiros portuenses confirmou à Lusa que a corporação transportou ao hospital uma mulher atingida pela onda.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jorge_scp (9 Out 2010 às 19:57)

Aqui vão algumas fotos desta tarde, pela Boca do Inferno e Cabo Raso. Colocarei mais tarde no tópico de fotografia umas de melhor qualidade, uma vez que estas são de telemóvel.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (9 Out 2010 às 20:07)

Fotos fabulosas, registos fantásticos. Parabéns a todos !!!!
Por ser uma questão sentimental...as da minha Foz do Douro estão qualquer coisa. Impressionante. E há gente com muita coragem


----------



## mr. phillip (9 Out 2010 às 20:09)

Grandes fotos!!
Eu estive na esplanada ao final da tarde na Fonte da Telha, e estava muito agitado o mar... não me apeteceu ir carregado com máquina, foi pena...


----------



## Veterano (9 Out 2010 às 20:19)

Para completar a reportagem, mais uma foto. É visível do lado direito da imagem três pessoas em luta com as águas...


----------



## Minho (9 Out 2010 às 20:22)

Brutal Veterano, absolutamente assustador! 

Já colocaste fotos semelhantes de outros episódios mas estas parecem-me muito mais assustadoras. 

De facto não assististe a uma tragédia por puro acaso...


----------



## Dan (9 Out 2010 às 20:45)

Violento, mas espectacular. Grandes fotos


----------



## dj_teko (9 Out 2010 às 22:25)

Parabens


----------



## meteo (9 Out 2010 às 23:20)

Veterano disse:


> Para completar a reportagem, mais uma foto. É visível do lado direito da imagem três pessoas em luta com as águas...



A força do mar é impressionante,de facto.  Mas foi muito perigoso,nesse caso!


Hoje em Paço de Arcos,praia na entrada do rio onde só tem ondas nestas ondulações gigantes..Hoje estavam ondas de 1,5/2 e com muita força. No paredão era muito arriscado andar,que por vezes vinham pedras do mar.


----------



## Z13 (9 Out 2010 às 23:42)

Grandes fotos pessoal....


----------



## Hazores (9 Out 2010 às 23:57)

boa noite,

para quem estiver intressado em ver os estragos provocados pela ondulação nas ilhas Açoreanas siga o link abaixo indicado 

http://ww1.rtp.pt/programas-rtp/index.php?p_id=1505&e_id=&c_id=&dif=tv


----------



## usoldier (10 Out 2010 às 00:15)

Vejam o registo da Boiá Ondógrafo da Ilha Graciosa  até parece que deixou de respirar depois daquela onda


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (10 Out 2010 às 01:08)

Impressionante é que temos "Mar", literalmente Mar deste lado. De nada serve o muro. Tenho fotos de há 20, 25 anos, apenas com o primeiro paredão e nem de longe, nem de perto tem esta dimensão (Vou digitalizar). Impressionante. Já na altura, com os meus 12 anos registava este tipo de momentos, mas com esta violência, não. No ano passado estive aí na altura da "Xynthia", mas tb não registei tt violência. Aos moradores, que repliquem, pf !!!



Veterano disse:


> Para completar a reportagem, mais uma foto. É visível do lado direito da imagem três pessoas em luta com as águas...


----------



## fablept (10 Out 2010 às 02:32)

usoldier disse:


> Vejam o registo da Boiá Ondógrafo da Ilha Graciosa  até parece que deixou de respirar depois daquela onda



E ao que parece fez alguns estragos..



> A agitação maritima das ultimas horas provocou estragos na Graciosa. A forte ondulação que atingiu quase 15 metros de altura maxima, na madrugada deste sábado, derrubou uma parte da muralha de protecção do porto da Calheta, também conhecido por "cais novo". RTP



Nos Açores houve muitos estragos devido ao mar.. desde embarcações, casas, etc.


----------



## Veterano (10 Out 2010 às 08:43)

Nuno Pimenta disse:


> Impressionante é que temos "Mar", literalmente Mar deste lado. De nada serve o muro. Tenho fotos de há 20, 25 anos, apenas com o primeiro paredão e nem de longe, nem de perto tem esta dimensão.



  O evento aconteceu algum tempo antes da preia-mar. Tive oportunidade de regressar ao local mais tarde, aparentemente nenhuma onda ultrapassou o nível da que provocou o incidente.

  Diria que não terá sido apenas o efeito de uma onda isolada, por algum motivo que desconheço, o nível médio da água subiu de forma significativa naqueles instantes, possibilitando que o oceano entrasse numa área onde se encontravam muitas pessoas e viaturas, como se de um pequeno tsunami se tratasse


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (10 Out 2010 às 10:57)

Imagens simplesmente que deixam qualquer um sem palavras... Impressionante mesmo!!! Parabens a quem tirou as fotos!!!! Para mim a melhor é a da Foz do Douro, com o Farol!!!


----------



## Jorge_scp (10 Out 2010 às 12:26)

Veterano disse:


> O evento aconteceu algum tempo antes da preia-mar. Tive oportunidade de regressar ao local mais tarde, aparentemente nenhuma onda ultrapassou o nível da que provocou o incidente.
> 
> Diria que não terá sido apenas o efeito de uma onda isolada, por algum motivo que desconheço, o nível médio da água subiu de forma significativa naqueles instantes, possibilitando que o oceano entrasse numa área onde se encontravam muitas pessoas e viaturas, como se de um pequeno tsunami se tratasse



Poderá ter sido uma *rogue wave* ou *freak wave*. É um fenómeno raro de acontecer, mas por vezes há uma combinação/sobreposição de várias ondas que geram uma soma das suas amplitudes e cria uma onda que pode ir até mais do dobro da altura significativa que caracteriza uma ondulação. Por exemplo, ontem, com uma altura sigificativa de 6 metros, qualquer onda maior que 12 metros já pode ser considerada "rogue wave". Veja a bóia ondógrafo de Sines, que ontem quase registou uma rogue wave, numa onda de quase 12 metros:





Como já disse, a probabilidade de essa combinação ocorrer é muito pequena, mas existe, e este fenómeno é um dos grandes desafios dos investigadores de ondas (oceanografia).

Aconteceu uma coisa semelhante na Corunha no ano passado, salvo erro, quando uma onda de 20 metros também entrou pela marginal. E já este ano, um cruzeiro no Mediterrâneo foi atingido por uma rogue wave, fazendo feridos e vários estragos no mesmo.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rogue_wave


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Out 2010 às 13:09)

> *Mau tempo: Ondas voltam a galgar praia de Faro*
> 
> As marés vivas provocaram a inundação e o corte da estrada de ligação à Praia de Faro e voltaram a arrastar a areia que suporta as casas dos pescadores.
> A Protecção Civil de Faro assegura que não houve danos pessoais.
> ...



O ano passado foi a Ilha da Fuzeta este ano vai ser a Praia de Faro,. Aqui, vai acontecer o mesmo que na Ilha da Fuzeta ou deitam as casas abaixo ou o mar vai deitá-las.


----------



## fablept (10 Out 2010 às 13:30)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Poderá ter sido uma *rogue wave* ou *freak wave*. É um fenómeno raro de acontecer, mas por vezes há uma combinação/sobreposição de várias ondas que geram uma soma das suas amplitudes e cria uma onda que pode ir até mais do dobro da altura significativa que caracteriza uma ondulação. Por exemplo, ontem, com uma altura sigificativa de 6 metros, qualquer onda maior que 12 metros já pode ser considerada "rogue wave". Veja a bóia ondógrafo de Sines, que ontem quase registou uma rogue wave, numa onda de quase 12 metros:



Bom achado

Ontem tinha estado de volta dos gráficos das boias nos Açores para ver se havia registo de algo assim..


----------



## Gerofil (11 Out 2010 às 17:44)

*Turista atingido por derrocada em praia do Algarve*







O homem, de 53 anos, que vai ser operado no Hospital de Faro num braço e numa perna, estava esta manhã com familiares na Praia Barranco do Olival, no concelho de Lagoa, quando foi atingido por "torrões de areia" de uma arriba em perigo, num local devidamente sinalizado com risco de derrocada.
Um turista alemão, 53 anos, sofreu traumatismos numa perna e num braço ao ser atingido, hoje, cerca das 10.20 horas, por "uma pequena derrocada com torrões de areia" de uma arriba em perigo na Praia Barranco do Olival, não vigiada e situada no concelho de Lagoa, disse ao DN o comandante Cruz Martins, da Autoridade Marítima do Sul, no barlavento algarvio. É, ao que se sabe, o primeiro acidente do género ocorrido naquela praia. 
O acesso ao local, também conhecido por «Praia dos Beijinhos», encontra-se, desde 2009, "sinalizado" -  como de resto o DN aqui pôde constatar - com placas "bem visíveis" a alertar para a existência de "arribas em perigo", frisou Cruz Martins, admitindo que o turista estivesse onde não devia estar. Os torrões de areia caíram de uma altura de cerca de sete metros. Na praia Barranco do Olival e com o sol a brilhar, encontram-se vários turistas junto a falésias e indiferentes aos riscos que correm.
O homem, que estava acompanhado por familiares, acabou por ser levado num helicóptero da Protecção Civil, após a Autoridade Marítima ter isolado aquela praia. Fonte do Gabinete de Comunicação do Hospital de Faro, onde a vítima deu entrada, referiu ao DN que o indivíduo "está na sala de emergência, ventilado " sendo a sua situação considerada "grave". Já pelas das 14.40 horas, o hospital informou que o turista alemão apresenta uma "situação de politrauma e vai ser operado a fractura num braço e numa perna". "Continua ventilado e em avaliação e é uma situação que inspira cuidados", acrescentou.

DN


----------



## ecobcg (11 Out 2010 às 23:20)

Gerofil disse:


> *Turista atingido por derrocada em praia do Algarve*
> 
> 
> 
> DN



Infelizmente, apesar de toda a sinalização existente nas praias, as pessoas continuam a ignorar essa mesma sinalização e a arriscar a vida! Estendem as toalhas mesmo debaixo das arribas e das placas de sinalização, passeiam-se em zonas perigosas, etc... Depois de um fim de semana com alguma chuva, era expectável que pudessem ocorrer pequenos deslizamentos/quedas de arribas e/ou materiais das mesmas.

Às vezes ainda me pergunto como é qe não ocorrem mais acidentes como este ou mais graves ainda!


----------



## joseoliveira (7 Nov 2010 às 17:57)

O pico de ondulação previsto sob a acção da depressão à partida será na 3ª feira. O centro da mesma prevê-se que irá fazer o percurso WSW da Irlanda encaminhando-se para o canal da Mancha o que significa que por exemplo para a costa norte de Espanha se prevejam condições mais adversas comparadas por exemplo a Figueira da Foz, se bem que mesmo aqui, em princípio nada de aventuras; no entanto é de sublinhar que a direcção do vento pelo litoral norte/centro que predominará de NNW pode deitar por terra a altura prevista das ondas visto a costa lhe surge com uma orientação quase transversal o que obviamente condiciona a direcção das ondas.


----------



## João Soares (9 Nov 2010 às 14:11)

O Alerta Vermelho foi bem accionado:






12 mts de Altura Máxima


----------



## Jorge_scp (9 Nov 2010 às 14:52)

Uma das maiores ondulações de sempre a ser registada na bóia de Leixões. Já chegou a uma altura significativa de 9,48m e altura máxima de 15,03m. Isto não quer dizer que sejam as maiores ondas vistas nas praias... mas metem respeito, estes registos!


----------



## João Soares (9 Nov 2010 às 17:16)

Bem, não correu muito bem a ida à praia 
Mas é o que se pode arranjar:



(reduzem ou cortem o som, o vento estava muito muito forte e o telemóvel estava sempre a escorregar-me das mãos)

Não fui durante a preia-mar. Esses vídeos foram feitos às 15h00-15h30.


----------



## Gerofil (11 Nov 2010 às 19:07)

*MARÉS VIVAS NA NAZARÉ:*

​CopyRight@Nazaretv


----------



## Vince (11 Nov 2010 às 20:13)

Não sei se já passou por aqui, Nazaré




No dia anterior na Irlanda:


----------



## linear (13 Nov 2010 às 22:46)

AnDré disse:


> A semana passada no jornal Público, vinha um alerta para eventuais inundações no Seixal, devido às marés vivas previstas para o dia 8 de Setembro.
> 
> 
> Noticia completa.
> ...



A 2ª imagem (http://img525.imageshack.us/img525/6315/dsc00010fv.jpg) não está disponivel e tinha interesse em utilizá-la.
É possivel postá-la de novo?
Obrigado


----------



## AnDré (14 Nov 2010 às 02:17)

linear disse:


> A 2ª imagem (http://img525.imageshack.us/img525/6315/dsc00010fv.jpg) não está disponivel e tinha interesse em utilizá-la.
> É possivel postá-la de novo?
> Obrigado



Penso que era esta:


----------



## linear (14 Nov 2010 às 03:50)

Obrigado



AnDré disse:


> Penso que era esta:


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Nov 2010 às 23:06)

Bóia de Faro  Último registo: 
2010-11-26

21:40 (UTC)

Hora Legal de Inverno

Altura significativa 0.96 m Latitude 
Altura máxima 1.64 m 36-54-17N 
Período médio 3.6 s Longitude 
Período máximo 7 s 007-53-54W 
Direcção média (de pico) E   Profundidade 93m 
Temperatura da água 99 °C  

AAAA-MM-DD - Dados actualizados 
Data no servidor: 2010-11-26 23:02 +0000

Fonte: Instituto Hidrográfico

Atenção, que o mar do Algarve está a evaporar-se com 99ºC.


----------



## Aristocrata (26 Nov 2010 às 23:51)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Atenção, que o mar do Algarve está a evaporar-se com 99ºC.



Já não volto a ter férias no Algarve...a não ser que chova tanto, tanto, que reponha a água que evaporar entretanto.


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Dez 2010 às 19:56)

> * Fuzeta: Barra nova já fechada*
> 
> Os pescadores da Fuseta avisaram e o mar deu-lhes razão. A nova barra, aberta oficialmente há uma semana, ficou sem condições de navegabilidade, depois de a forte ondulação ter danificado uma parte do canal.
> 
> ...



Gastaram 1 milhão de euros para a barra fechar-se. Onde o mar abriu a barra no último inverno fecharam e foram abrir outra, querem lutar contra o mar contra a natureza nunca vencerão ela. Ainda o temporal a sério não veio.


----------



## stormy (4 Dez 2010 às 00:07)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Gastaram 1 milhão de euros para a barra fechar-se. Onde o mar abriu a barra no último inverno fecharam e foram abrir outra, querem lutar contra o mar contra a natureza nunca vencerão ela. Ainda o temporal a sério não veio.



Pois....agora com as marés relativamente grandes e o temporal de SW com ondas de 4-5m....vamos a ver se a barra fecha, se a barra velha é tapada, ou se o mar rebenta com as duas e faz uma grandalhona.....estas alturas de grande dinamica costeiras são muito lixadas..eheh


----------



## frederico (4 Dez 2010 às 00:10)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Gastaram 1 milhão de euros para a barra fechar-se. Onde o mar abriu a barra no último inverno fecharam e foram abrir outra, querem lutar contra o mar contra a natureza nunca vencerão ela. Ainda o temporal a sério não veio.



Querem pontões na barra, depois a Ilha de Tavira leva com a erosão... não aprendem com erros do passado!


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Dez 2010 às 17:00)

> *Mau tempo: Duas casas desabitadas em risco de derrocada na Praia de Faro*
> Duas casas desabitadas na zona Poente da Praia de Faro, no Algarve, estão em risco de derrocada após terem sido atingidas pela forte ondulação durante a madrugada de hoje.
> As habitações número 85 e 86, situadas na primeira linha de costa e que já tinham sido fustigadas pelo mau tempo no passado inverno, situam-se numa zona de Domínio Público Marítimo, disse à Lusa fonte da Autoridade Marítima.
> As marés vivas e a forte ondulação de Sul, com ondas que atingiram uma altura de quatro a cinco metros, terão contribuído hoje de madrugada para a degradação das casas, separadas do mar apenas por alguns rochedos.
> ...



Se o ser humano destrói a natureza, a natureza vai buscar o que é dela. O ano passado foi a Ilha da Fuzeta. este ano chegou a vez da Praia de Faro.


----------



## Jorge_scp (23 Dez 2010 às 10:40)

Nesta noite, destaque para a ondulação muito forte registada pela bóia de Sines. Foram registadas duas ondas com 12 metros!


----------

